# BREAKING NEWS : ARMED MEN ATTACK JAIL IN PUNJAB, FREE KHALISTANI MILITANTS



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Singh Mintoo and four others liberated from Nabha jail, probe underway*
ANI | Nov 27, 2016, 10.40 AM IST





NEW DELHI: Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Singh Mintoo and four others were on Sunday liberated from Nabha jail in Punjab, after 10 armed men broke into the prison, ANI reported.

The men were wearing police uniforms and fired over 100 rounds.

The four other gangsters who were freed are Gurpreet Singh,Vicky Gondra,Nitin Deol, and Vikramjeet Singh Vicky.

Police have reached the prison, and a probe is now under way.

More details are awaited.






http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-jail-probe-underway/articleshow/55646202.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*10 armed break into Punjab's Nabha jail; fire over 100 rounds*


*10 armed break into Punjab's Nabha jail; fire over 100 rounds*

Shares7


 DNA WEB TEAM | Sun, 27 Nov 2016-10:35am , DNA webdesk
This is a developing story.

Ten armed men broke into Nabha jail in Punjab on Sunday, taking along Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Singh Mintoo and four others.

ANI reports that the men were wearing police uniform and fired over 100 rounds.

The four other gangsters who were freed are Gurpreet Singh,Vicky Gondra,Nitin Deol and Vikramjeet Singh Vicky.

The police is now at the spot and a probe is underway.

More details are awaited.





http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...jab-s-nabha-jail-fire-over-100-rounds-2277345


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*10 armed men break into Nabha jail in Punjab; free Khalistan Liberation Force chief, four others*


*Armed men break into Nabha Jail, Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Singh Mintoo flees*




IndiaToday.in | Posted by Bijin Jose
New Delhi, November 27, 2016 | UPDATED 11:02 IST
A +A -




Ten armed men today stormed into the high-security Nabha Central Jail near Patiala in Punjab, and took away five Khalistani militants, including Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Singh Mintoo.

The men, dressed in police uniform, fired over 100 rounds, and managed to flee the spot. Mintoo is an accused in 10 terror cases. He was arrested at the Delhi airport in 2014. Mintoo left Babbar Khalsa in 2009 to form KLF. 

Police have reached the spot and an investigation is underway. Following the daring prison break, high alert has been sounded in Punjab.

Four others who escaped are Gurpreet Singh, Vicky Gondra, Vikramjeet Singh and Nitin Deol. 

_More details awaited_





http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/punjab-nabha-jail-khallistan-liberation-force/1/820659.html


*High alert sounded in Punjab after KLF leader Harminder Singh Mintoo breaks out of Nabha jail*


*High alert sounded in Punjab after KLF leader Harminder Singh Mintoo breaks out of Nabha jail*
ByNewsX Bureau
| Sunday, November 27, 2016 - 10:59
First Published |Sunday, November 27, 2016 - 10:37










The Khalistan Liberation Force or KLF is an insurgent group | Image for pictorial purpose

*New Delhi:* The chief of the militant outfit Khalistan Liberation Force (KLF) Harminder Singh Mintoo was driven off from the Nabha jail in Punjab on Sunday when ten armed men stormed into the jail.

Along with Harminder Singh Mintoo, the unidentified men also took along four other prisoners from the jail. Mintoo was arrested by Punjab police from Delhi's IGI Airport in 2014. Four other gangsters who were freed by the ten armed men from Nabha jail are Gurpreet Singh,Vicky Gondra,Nitin Deol, Vikramjeet Singh Vicky. 

Mintoo was prosecuted by the court in ten terror-related cases which include the 2008 attack on Dera Sacha Sauda chief Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh and the blast at Halwara Air Force station.

The Khalistan Liberation Force or KLF is an insurgent group, and is part of the Khalistan movement to create a Sikh homeland called Khalistan via armed struggle. The KLF appears to have been a loose association of scattered Khalistani groups.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802744603136770048


http://www.newsx.com/national/47700...b-klf-chief-harbinder-singh-mintoo-absconding


----------



## AKD

Need to kill them all..good luck forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Khalistan Zindabad...God bless Khalistan Movement


@GreenFalcon @Doordie ...such a great news guys freedom is on its way

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Devil Soul

Harbiner Singh .. escapes from Jail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

10 people wearing Police uniform attacked Patailla Jail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKD

Already a thread running
https://defence.pk/threads/breaking...ee-khalistani-terrorists.463414/#post-8954556
Need to join both post


----------



## Benign Persona

dont call them terrorists they are not they are fredom fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Armed men attack jail in India, pro-Khalistan leader, 4 others escape*
World
by Hamza Rao | Published on November 27, 2016 






NEW DELHI – 10 armed men in police uniforms broke into the Nabha Central Jail in Punjab on Sunday and helped escape the chief of Khalistan Liberation Force and four other known ‘criminals’, Indian media reported.

Harminder Singh Mintoo, 47, was arrested from Delhi airport in November 2014. He is an accused in multiple terror-related cases.

Among others who broke out of the prison are Vicky Gondar, Gurpreet Sekhon, Neeta Deol and Vikramjit.

The men were wearing police uniforms and fired over 100 rounds, ANI reported

Police has launched a probe and the state has been put on high alert.

Share onFacebookTwitter
*Related Stories
If Pakistan helps, we can make Khalistan: Prominent Sikh leader Dr Amarjeet Singh*
*
US Sikh group urges Sikh soldiers to boycott Indian army as Indo-Pak tensions escalate*
*Gurdaspur attack is RAW’s conspiracy to defame Pakistan: Khalistan Movement Chief*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian_gorkha

The keyboard warriors here can only shout Khalistan zindabad. But they deliberately omit the fact that Pakistan Punjab is also a part of Khalistan movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AKD

Already two threads are running.. Why do you need to open a third one?


----------



## Hareeb

A true Surgical Strike by KLF.

But why only 4? If it were happened in Pakistan, the numbers would have crossed 400. 



kahonapyarhai said:


> Harminder Singh Mintoo and four others *liberated* from Nabha jail,


 This is gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to freedom friends tell that manohar and modi my boys did it using my pigeon informant

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

war&peace said:


> We Balochis love Pakistan and we are killing RAW bacteria. With CPEC we will get rich and prosperous people. We hate ugliest and the poor people. We love to eat cow steaks and and slaughter holy cows on daily basis with our Punjab, Pathan, Sindhi and Kashmiri brothers.
> We have paid more sacrifices for Pakistan than any other province so we love Pakistan...you ugly ******** GTFO



Nice words man very deep !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ye...he is going to wind up dead in an "encounter" and Pakistanis here will start crying all over again...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

war&peace said:


> Khalistan Zindabad...God bless Khalistan Movement


We should not interfere in others internal matter. This should also be our official policy for not interfering in others internal matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Lil Mathew said:


> CPEC is for Punjab and China.. Not for Baluchistan.. CPEC will divide your country.. CPEC is full of corruption.. Pakistan will end up bankrupt..


Pakistan will inshaALLAH capture India and we Balochis will lead Pak Army and divide India in to small pieces and again a new thousand years Muslim rule will start and all the people of India will be liberated and every minority will be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Lil Mathew said:


> CPEC is for Punjab and China.. Not for Baluchistan.. CPEC will divide your country.. CPEC is full of corruption.. Pakistan will end up bankrupt..


like tamil nixcel and khalistan one more pakistan on way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

war&peace said:


> Pakistan will inshaALLAH capture India and we Balochis will lead Pak Army and divide India in to small pieces and again a new thousand year Muslim will start and all the people of India will be liberated.



And then you woke up with the wet bed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKD

Another "encounter"in its making???


----------



## war&peace

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should not interfere in others internal matters.


That's your opinion. We should stand for the liberation of people. Sikhs have suffered a lot we Balochis stand for free Khalistan. We are not interfering...but we are cheering the liberation of the freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Security situation in India is deteriorating. It should be obvious to the world that Indian nukes are not secure with the dozens of militant organizations running around in India. The United States must go secure Indian nukes for the security and saftey of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should not interfere in others internal matters. This should also be our official policy.



Ab Khalistan bhi bane ga , aur Kashmir bhi banega

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

Star Wars said:


> And then you woke up with the wet bed...


I don't want to come down to your level and use this kind of language.
But the history is on our side and you can't change that.



lastofthepatriots said:


> Security situation in India is deteriorating. It should be obvious to the world that Indian nukes are not secure with the dozens of militant organizations running around in India. The United States must go secure Indian nukes for the security and saftey of the world.


Yes, that's our major concern. India is a banana state and its unsafe nuclear program is a danger for the whole region and the globe. World should do something in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

war&peace said:


> I don't want to come down to your level and use this kind of language.
> But the history is on our side and you can't change that.



 anyone using a brain knows who did this Jail break and why, i don't need to explain it. Your dreams will for ever remain dreams...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Star Wars said:


> anyone using a brain knows who did this Jail break and why, i don't need to explain it. Your dreams will for ever remain dreams...


So you think the jail break did not happen in reality?..then you must complain against the source of the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bad Guy

@Star Wars Immediately stop responding. Comments from "ex"-Indians are priceless indeed. So, instead you can use screenshots to entertain other Indians too.
I hope you know on which internet forums' which section's which thread has compilation.


----------



## Khanate

AKD said:


> Need to kill them all..good luck forces




Spoken like a heartless swine. I guess, these people are Sikh so their lives don't matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bad Guy

Intellectual level of Pakistanis.
*Media baron wants India to be defeated in a nuclear war*
Shakil Chaudhary

*India is Pakistan's eternal enemy. Unless we defeat it in a nuclear war, it will keep plotting conspiracies against Pakistan*, said Mr Majeed Nizami, the owner of the Nawa-i-Waqt, The Nation, and Waqt TV channel, while addressing a function in his honour (Nawa-i-Waqt, June 24).*Our missiles and nuclear bombs are superior to India's ghosts, so tackling India is imperative, he declared. "Don't worry if a couple of our cities are also destroyed in the process."*

Dr Mujahid Kamran, vice chancellor, Punjab University, Syed Asif Hashmi, chairman, Evacuee Trust Property Board, Bushra Rahman, MNA, Niaz Hussain Lakhvera, director, Lahore Art Council, Pervez Malik, PML-N MNA and finance secretary, Shoaib Bhutta, a staunch journalist friend and fan of President Zardari, and Khushnood Ali Khan, chief editor of Jinnah newspaper, paid glowing tributes to the "living legend". Mr Bhutta blasted the Jang Group by saying that Aman ki Asha was a conspiracy to turn Pakistan into Hindus' slave. "They want to annihilate the two-nation theory." Only Majeed Nizami can stop the Hindu culture from entering Pakistan in the garb of Aman ki Asha, he added. Pervez Malik described Mr Nizami as the most credible (motabir) personality in Pakistan. He also praised Mr Nizami's position on the Kashmir issue, saying that it deserved to be followed by everybody. Only Majeed Nizami's power and force can save Pakistan, said Mr Lakhvera. Khushnood Ali Khan said that one of the missiles should be named after Mr Nizami.

Mr Nizami has changed his rationale for initiating a nuclear war with India. The Nawa-i-Waqt (Nov 5, 2008) quoted him as saying: "Pakistan should not hesitate to use nuclear weapons to wrest Kashmir from India". *He had also said that his fondest wish was to turn himself into a nuclear bomb and get dropped on India.* In the 1980s, General Zia once invited him to accompany him to India. He angrily turned down the invitation saying "*If I ever go to India, I will travel by tank*."

As for his position on the Kashmir issue, the Nawa-i-Waqt (Mar 8, 2008) quoted him as saying that "Kashmir is our jugular vein. Anybody who shows flexibility on this issue is a traitor." So all those *Pakistanis who do not have a totally uncompromising position on Kashmir are traitors*. It will be pretty hard even for shining patriots like Nawaz Sharif and Mushahid Hussain to escape the epithe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

By the way it would be technically a great favor to free Khalistan from Hindu Extremist , that way Indians won't have to worry about explaining the whole North / South problem.

Clearly two different culture , completely different







Obviously Sikh voices will be heard





Human Right violations in "Stolen Sikh state" cannot be tolorated by the Modi drama baz

Drama baz Hindu Extremist , keeps telling other folks they are minority , in their own stolen lands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Lil Mathew said:


> CPEC is for Punjab and China.. Not for Baluchistan.. CPEC will divide your country.. CPEC is full of corruption.. Pakistan will end up bankrupt..



This is what we call being victim of your own propoganda. What is CPEC? First answer this Question then come back here. To be honest i really pity you Lot for your narrow hateful mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

war&peace said:


> So you think the jail break did not happen in reality?..then you must complain against the source of the news.



Remember what happened last time a Jail break happened, SIMI were shot...


----------



## AKD

Khanate said:


> Spoken like a heartless swine. I guess, these people are Sikh so their lives don't matter.


These people are terrorist so their lives doesn't matter..and i know who is biggest heartless swine...a country supporting most number of UN banned orgs


----------



## Bad Guy

Khanate said:


> Spoken like a heartless swine. I guess, these people are Sikh so their lives don't matter.


May be in your country, we won't even care about Hindus if any dares. Nation comes first and always.


----------



## Star Wars

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Clearly two different culture , completely different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Sikh voices will be heard



Every State in India has a different Culture you bimbo


----------



## shah1398

So Khalistan movement formally kicks off again. Though I wud never want to interfere in any country's affairs, but if someone interfere's in mine then I wud also look for chances to make things even. Interesting aspect wud be that how guys here see this very move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Guy

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> By the way it would be technically a great favor to free Khalistan from Hindu Extremist , that way Indians won't have to worry about explaining the whole North / South problem.
> 
> Clearly two different culture , completely different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Sikh voices will be heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Right violations in "Stolen Sikh state" cannot be tolorated by the Modi drama baz


Different culture? Ever visit houses common people to determine the degree of difference. You'll come to know that why Indians call Two nation theory a complete bull$hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Star Wars said:


> Remember what happened last time a Jail break happened, SIMI were shot...


See now you are getting emotional. Otherwise you know that the circumstances are different and sacrifices are the brick and mortar of the freedom movement. Long live Khalistan... relax buddy ..It is not big deal..Sikhs want a freedom from Indian oppression so what's wrong in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Ab Khalistan bhi bane ga , aur Kashmir bhi banega


Keep dreaming, violence in Kashmir is taking last breath, Pakistani Kashmir is not going anywhere, nor Indian side Kashmir is going anywhere.
We should not live in delusional/imaginery world.
I feel sorry for Kashmiri people, the more we support them, more Modi is giving them punishment & making their life hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

no benefit of beating the dead snake


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Its Indian establishment with their dirty games again..
Mark my post, in couple of days all these Sikh Freedom fighters will be killed in a fake encounter. It happened earlier in Bhopal last month. Same story, same pattern.
Indian judiciary, civil society all are silent on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shah1398

war&peace said:


> We Balochis love Pakistan and we are killing RAW bacteria. With CPEC we will get rich and prosperous. We love to eat cow steaks and and slaughter holy cows on daily basis with our Punjab, Pathan, Sindhi and Kashmiri brothers.
> We have paid more sacrifices for Pakistan than any other province so we love Pakistan...you ugly ******** GTFO



My friend these are the golden words and more than enough to give a face palm to ill wishers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well if that happens it would just encourage their people to stand up even more

And why are all these indians on the forum I thought Indian government strictly banned them from coming on defence.pk site

Are they disobeying their King Modi

I thougt Modi installed a firewall to prevent folks visiting defence.pk site clearly that wall is not working well just like the prison guards on duty

Tomorrow Modi TV per aker bole ga

"ANARTH hogiya , BHAG GAEY "

And Bhariti Media will say , "They ran off into the sunset ?" was that the surgical strike you were talking about ?

How many ppl came to rescue the freedom fighters? 2 Just do ? 2? 

Sharam karo Bharati fauj , they ran off with 2 acomplices only


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Clutch said:


> Nice escape my oppressed Sikhs ... best of luck against the extremist hindutva terror state of Modi!
> 
> Modi has become a liability for India's future as a state.
> 
> Quick, someone needs to secure it's nukes before they fall into the hands of hinduvtas RSS saffron terror!


How sikhs are oppressed?? Can you please elaborate it? As far as I know your DGMO is also Sikh, Many sikhs working in top positions in India in every sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shah1398

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> Its Indian establishment with their dirty games again..
> Mark my post, in couple of days all these Sikh Freedom fighters will be killed in a fake encounter. It happened earlier in Bhopal last month. Same story, same pattern.
> Indian judiciary, civil society all are silent on this.



Even if they are doing so, it only means that they are feeling threatened by KLM movement.


----------



## Clutch

Peaceful Civilian said:


> How sikhs are oppressed?? Can you please elaborate it? As far as I know your DGMO is also Sikh, Many sikhs working in top positions in India in every sector.


Just supporting the free Khalistan movement and the lastest break from jail... [grabs popcorn... munch, munch.. Smile]


----------



## war&peace

Star Wars said:


> Same old oppression BS, repeated a million times  I wonder how deep the brainwashing goes...


Come on buddy this is not brainwashing..chillax.. Don't you think that Sikhs are humans and they have the right of independence. It will rather strengthen India. A free Khalistan will remove a big hurdle in the stability of India. You will have less issues to deal with. And also you will not have to directly face Pakistan. Thus it will act as a buffer zone between the two countries. 
Thus from today, you should also sing long live Khalistan and ghussa thook do bhai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Lil Mathew said:


> CPEC is for Punjab and China.. Not for Baluchistan.. CPEC will divide your country.. CPEC is full of corruption.. Pakistan will end up bankrupt..


Lolz.. Then be happy instead of crying..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Clutch said:


> Just supporting the free Khalistan movement and the lastest break from jail... [grabs popcorn... munch, munch.. Smile]


It is not good to demand separate country just due to different religion. One day You will become one of the biggest religious bigot .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

war&peace said:


> Come on buddy this is not brainwashing..chillax.. Don't you think that Sikhs are humans and they have the right of independence. It will rather strengthen India. A free Khalistan will remove a big hurdle in the stability of India. You will have less issues to deal with. And also you will not have to directly face Pakistan. Thus it will act as a buffer zone between the two countries.
> Thus from today, you should also sing long live Khalistan and ghussa thook do bhai..



Followed by Oppressed Kashmiri, oppressed Tamils, Oppressed NE, Oppressed Keralites..


----------



## shah1398

Lil Mathew said:


> CPEC is for Punjab and China.. Not for Baluchistan.. CPEC will divide your country.. CPEC is full of corruption.. Pakistan will end up bankrupt..



Just to disappoint U, we might have difference with Punjab etc on CPEC but in case U didnt know, we have resolved those differences, and thats the beauty of democracy. Not that U wake up one fine morning and come to know that all your life saving is worth a trash. Oh yes, CPEC has formally been inaugurated and your long lasting ally aka Russia is also joining the corridor (that was the mirchi I had kept in the end).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

Bad Guy said:


> May be in your country, we won't even care about Hindus if any dares. Nation comes first and always.




Get real. Hindus in India have never faced 1984 style mass killings and rapes by India army. That treatment is reserved for Sikhs and Muslims in India.


----------



## war&peace

Star Wars said:


> Followed by Oppressed Kashmiri, oppressed Tamils, Oppressed NE, Oppressed Keralites..


Wrong order sir, Kashmir is first. We can hope all of them get freedom at the same time and this will let India focus on the development if the country and issues of separatism will be resolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Wearing Police uniforms. 
Heavily armed. 
Just the way attacks happen in Pakistan. The only difference is they were 10 in number, where as attackers in Pakistan are 3-4.


----------



## shah1398

Star Wars said:


> Oppressed Keralites



Actually we dont have to do anything in this regard as your beloved PM is already doing more than enough that cud have been done by us.

http://www.news18.com/news/politics...ffed-chandy-says-withdraw-remark-1241348.html


----------



## Star Wars

shah1398 said:


> Actually we dont have to do anything in this regard as your beloved PM is already doing more than enough that cud have been done by us.
> 
> http://www.news18.com/news/politics...ffed-chandy-says-withdraw-remark-1241348.html



The Horror !!! Freedom for Kerala from oppressed evil India 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Jokes aside...Check the context of the statement...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

shah1398 said:


> Even if they are doing so, it only means that they are feeling threatened by KLM movement.


The more important thing to see will be the response of Sikh nationalist after this.
It may remain as today or it can turn into a spark just like Burhan Waani killing in Kashmir.
Sometimes very little incidents can turn out to be a watershed event in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

kahonapyarhai said:


> *Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Singh Mintoo and four others liberated from Nabha jail, probe underway*
> ANI | Nov 27, 2016, 10.40 AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Singh Mintoo and four others were on Sunday liberated from Nabha jail in Punjab, after 10 armed men broke into the prison, ANI reported.
> 
> The men were wearing police uniforms and fired over 100 rounds.
> 
> The four other gangsters who were freed are Gurpreet Singh,Vicky Gondra,Nitin Deol, and Vikramjeet Singh Vicky.
> 
> Police have reached the prison, and a probe is now under way.
> 
> More details are awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-jail-probe-underway/articleshow/55646202.cms


*
Congratulations to the mukti bahini of khalistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> The more important thing to see will be the response of Sikh nationalist after this.
> It may remain as today or it can turn into a spark just like Burhan Waani killing in Kashmir.
> Sometimes very little incidents can turn out to be a watershed event in history.



Like I said earlier that they themselves are escalating things. No one can even suppose that Sikh wud remain indifferent to all these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

AKD said:


> These people are terrorist so their lives doesn't matter..and i know who is biggest heartless swine...a country supporting most number of UN banned orgs


Every one who is not a hindu, is a terrorist in the eyes of the real terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Peaceful Civilian said:


> It is not good to demand separate country just due to different religion. One day You will become one of the biggest religious bigot .


Their country their rules... im just supporting from afar. Just like the Jewish people made a country based on religion... 

Free Khalistan! Freedom for Sikhs from Hindutvaism! 

[More popcorn please.... ] aah... let the good times roll...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKD

Remember a report a month ago...some 15-20 khalistani terrorists may entered through Pakistan.....
The 10 armed men could be same

15-20 terrorists may have entered Punjab from Pak; Delhi on terror radar

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...b-from-pak-delhi-on-terror-radar_1803353.html



war&peace said:


> Every one who is not a hindu, is a terrorist in the eyes of the real terrorists


That holds better for a muslim rather than a Hindu


----------



## Lil Mathew

shah1398 said:


> Just to disappoint U, we might have difference with Punjab etc on CPEC but in case U didnt know, we have resolved those differences, and thats the beauty of democracy. Not that U wake up one fine morning and come t know that all your life saving is worth a trash. Oh yes, CPEC has formally been inaugurated and your long lasting ally aka Russia is also joining the corridor (that was the mirchi I had kept in the end).


Anytime it will rise again.. According to official statistics, out of the total of 330 projects, 176 are in Punjab while only eight projects have been allocated for Balochistan.


----------



## Max

congrats to freedom fighters.. Hope its not trap to kill them in staged encounter.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Lil Mathew said:


> Anytime it will rise again.. According to official statistics, out of the total of 330 projects, 176 are in Punjab while only eight projects have been allocated for Balochistan.


110 million people live in punjab and punjab grows all pakistan food too. btw still major project located in kpk or balochistan


----------



## war&peace

Star Wars said:


> Few Months back you were a Kashmiri


why are you lying...show me a single such statement but we all support Kashmir..All Pakistanis support freedom of Indian Occupied Jammu & Kashmir and become a part of Azad Kashmir and Pakistan.


----------



## PakGuns

Lil Mathew said:


> CPEC is for Punjab and China.. Not for Baluchistan.. CPEC will divide your country.. CPEC is full of corruption.. Pakistan will end up bankrupt..


Gwadar is in balochistan did you know??


----------



## Lil Mathew

PATHAN786KING said:


> 110 million people live intannjab and punjab grows all pakistan food too. btw still major project located in kpk or balochistan


Balochistan and its Gwadar port have been the only reason for Chinese interest and investment in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). This fact is well known to Baluchis..The Baloch people got the first right to benefit from the resources of Balochistan.. Federal system of every countries allows this type of rights..



PakGuns said:


> Gwadar is in balochistan did you know??


----------



## PakGuns

PATHAN786KING said:


> 110 million people live in punjab and punjab grows all pakistan food too. btw still major project located in kpk or balochistan


War commander Pakistan??? I remember that game..


----------



## Bad Guy

Khanate said:


> Get real. Hindus in India have never faced 1984 style mass killings and rapes by India army. That treatment is reserved for Sikhs and Muslims in India.


Hindus in India are systemically wiped out wherever there's a socialist/communist party comes in power. You can compare Kashmir Valley, Kerala or Southern Western parts of UP Demographics today from those in 1950s.

and if you're talkin of regular basis, from school education to road accidents, Muslims always get a huge concession from fee to fine. In any criminal case, you'll be charged for harming minorities as well. Seats are reserved from jobs to seats in institutions for minorities with cut off rates way lesser (from 10-20%).

South Indians are charged by animals' right activists for bull racing but eating beef becomes human right.

Over that, I don't see those so called bhagwa terror organizations taking hostages, suicide bombing or hijacking planes. When they express rights against discrimination in public and pitch for a *Uniform Civil Code for every Indian Citizen defined Constitution of India*, are bashed by *one sided seculars* for an attempt to sacrificing Islamic Culture.


I can provide many *Secular pictures* where Muslims burnt national flag because radicalizing propaganda was removed from madarssas, even then, they escaped but Hindus charged for stopping them.

No doubt in such an environment, people will obviously head towards BJP and things are better now.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

PakGuns said:


> War commander Pakistan??? I remember that game..


yes wcp leader


----------



## ito

I suspect ISI hand.


----------



## Mujraparty

even after heavy firing from armed men no police were injured , you guys do realize where this is going right ...

*Bhopal jailbreak: From escape to encounter of SIMI activists*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...l-jailbreak-from-escape-to-encounter-3739375/


----------



## cocomo

Thats what you get when Hindu terrorists like BJP oppress Minorities. Wait for other minorities to fight back too.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*
1 killed accidentally in cops fire after jailbreak
*



*Woman killed after police open fire at vehicle that jumped security barricade*



TNN & Agencies | Nov 27, 2016, 02.14 PM IST
*HIGHLIGHTS*

After six inmates of Nabha jail - including Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Mintoo - escaped today, a woman was killed when police opened fire at a vehicle which jumped a security barricade.
It wasn't immediately clear whether the woman was travelling in the vehicle that jumped the barricade, an officer said.





Scene outside Nabha jail after the prison break that occured today (ANI Photo)
PATIALA, PUNJAB: A 24-year old woman, Reena, was killed on Sunday in Samrala, Punjab, when police opened fire at a vehicle which jumped a security barricade. Police in the state are on high alert after six inmates of Nabha jail - including dreaded Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Mintoo - escaped earlier today.

A police officer said the vehicle did not stop at the barricade and the driver tried to evade policemen, prompting them to open fire.

The woman received a bullet injury, and died soon after. It wasn't immediately clear whether the woman was travelling in the vehicle that jumped the barricade, the officer said.

The fugitives who escaped from Nabha jail were helped by five armed men, who attacked the prison earlier today.

Punjab Police are on high alert after the jailbreak. The Director General of prisons has been suspended, and Nabha Jail's superintendent and deputy superintendent have both been dismissed.

The Union Home Ministry has asked the Punjab government for a report following the prison break.

_Inputs from PTI_



http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...d-security-barricade/articleshow/55648672.cms



*Punjab CM Parkash Singh Badal calls for an emergency meeting, reports ANI.*





*Nabha jailbreak not possible without SAD-BJP govt connivance, says Captain Amarinder Singh*
Amarinder said "the incident had exposed a complete breakdown of law and order in the state, while triggering fears of revival of terrorism ahead of the Assembly elections". The shocking manner in which the gangsters walked into the high-security jail and freed a dreaded Khalistani terrorist along with other convicts clearly shows complicity at the highest levels, said Amarinder.




*Nabha jailbreak: Jail superintendent sacked; DG Prisons suspended*


*Massive traffic jams in Punjab's Patiala after jailbreak involving Khalistan terrorists. Nakas at roads to UP, Jammu&Kashmir and Rajasthan.*



BRk: Punjab DCM @officeofssbadal suspends DG Prisons Sanjiv Gupta, dismisses Jail Supdt, Deputy Supdt #Nabhajail @timesofindia



Incident has exposed a complete breakdown of law and order in the state

Captain Amarinder Singh, Congress


BRkatiala cops laid a naka in Samrala to nab #Nabha assailants,a car with unarmd members of orchstra band didnt stop.24yr girl Reena kild



A team under ADGP has been formed to investigate the incident; strict action will be taken against whoever is responsible

Sukhbir Singh Badal



*High alert sounded across Punjab*
Nabha (Punjab): High alert sounded across the state after #PunjabJailBreak, check-posts erected; Police on vigil. pic.twitter.com/Eo7JaM9hnf

& mdash; ANI (@ANI_news) November 27, 2016
01:19 PM (IST)
*Special Task force under the intelligence has been set up to track these criminals: Punjab Deputy CM Sukhbir Singh Badal*


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

khalistan and free kashmir can bring peace in subcontinent.
khalistan a buffer zone.


----------



## Lil Mathew

Thorough Pro said:


> suck our dicks you indian scum, your tactics not going to work now, ready some water melons to plug your bleeding arses


Ha ha.. Abusing.. You just showed your level man.. Your parents will be proud of you..


----------



## Kompromat

Let's hope Indian forces kill them.


----------



## darksider

Tahreek azadi khalistan zindabaad


----------



## Devil Soul

[media]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802786230047903744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

darksider said:


> Tahreek azadi khalistan zindabaad


Baloochistan Azadi zindabad


----------



## Devil Soul

[media]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802785019257384960


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


>


If Trump posted that you would call him a racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Bad Guy said:


> *Hindus in India are systemically wiped out* wherever there's a socialist/communist party comes in power. You can compare Kashmir Valley, Kerala or Southern Western parts of UP Demographics today from those in 1950s.
> 
> and if you're talkin of regular basis, from school education to road accidents, Muslims always get a huge concession from fee to fine. In any criminal case, you'll be charged for harming minorities as well. Seats are reserved from jobs to seats in institutions for minorities with cut off rates way lesser (from 10-20%).
> 
> South Indians are charged by animals' right activists for bull racing but eating beef becomes human right.
> 
> Over that, I don't see those so called bhagwa terror organizations taking hostages, suicide bombing or hijacking planes. When they express rights against discrimination in public and pitch for a *Uniform Civil Code for every Indian Citizen defined Constitution of India*, are bashed by *one sided seculars* for an attempt to sacrificing Islamic Culture.
> 
> 
> I can provide many *Secular pictures* where Muslims burnt national flag because radicalizing propaganda was removed from madarssas, even then, they escaped but Hindus charged for stopping them.
> 
> No doubt in such an environment, people will obviously head towards BJP and things are better now.




Are you high or just plain dumb? Indian has 827 million Hindus (80.5%). If that's "wiped out" then you haven't met dinosaurs. Oh wait, they are actually wiped out!

Typical victimhood mentality at display.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Congrats to the freedom fighters.
Keep up the good job.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...Front-chief/article16710412.ece?homepage=true
Patiala November 27, 2016 11:10 IST
Updated: November 27, 2016 15:58 IST


The Punjab government has announced Rs. 25 lakh reward to any person providing info leading to arrest of escaped prisoners.

A group of armed men in police uniform on Sunday stormed the Nabha Jail here and fled with five prisoners, including Khalistan Liberation Front chief Harminder Mintoo.

Those who escaped include gangster Vicky Gondar, Gurpreet Sekhon, Nita Deol, Vikramjeet, and terrorist Mintoo, police said.

The Punjab government has announced Rs. 25 lakh reward to any person providing info leading to arrest of escaped prisoners, reported _PTI_.

*Deputy CM vows action*
Deputy Chief Minister Sukhbir Singh Badal, in a series Tweets, reacted to the incident. He said the government would "uncover the conspiracy" behind the jailbreak "at all costs." He also stated that DGP Suresh Arora has been asked to investigate the incident.

DG (Prisons) Sanjiv Gupta and Nabha jail superintendent have been suspended for dereliction of duties.

*Mintoo was arrested in 2014*

Mintoo was arrested by Punjab Police from Delhi’s IGI Airport in 2014. He was arrested in connection with 10 cases, including the 2008 attack on Sirsa-based Dera Sacha Sauda chief Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh and *recovery of explosives at Halwara Air Force station in 2010.*

*he visited Pakistan and later travelled to Italy, Belgium, Germany, France and other European countries for 11 months (between June 2013 and May 2014) before coming to Southeast Asia. As per the Punjab police, Mintoo had close contact with Pakistan`s Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) officers.*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/583396/centre-seeks-report-punjab-govt.html
New Delhi, Nov 27, 2016, PTI
Union Home Secretary Rajiv Mehrishi also spoke to the Punjab DGP and asked him to ensure adequate security in all jails in the state.

Armed men in police uniform today stormed the high-security Nabha Jail in Patiala district, opening indiscriminate fire and fleeing with five prisoners including Khalistan Liberation Front chief Harminder Mintoo.

The Home Ministry asked the Punjab government to send the report about the jailbreak as early as possible and the steps taken to ensure security in the jails.

The incident came two days after Home Minister Rajnath Singh asked security forces to guard against attempts to disturb peace through "vicious" political campaign or by external extremist forces during the election process in Punjab and four other states.

"We have to keep strict vigil against external extremist elements who may try to create disturbance in Punjab. There have been increased activities of Sikh terrorists in recent months.

****************
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/583412/pakistan-could-behind-nabha-jail.html
*Punjab Deputy Chief Minister Sukhbir Singh Badal today voiced apprehension that Pakistan could be behind the sensational Nabha jailbreak, saying the neighbouring country was "desperate to revive terrorism" after Indian army conducted the surgical strike across the LoC.*

"Pak desperate to revive terror post surgical strike. Could be behind jail break," Sukhbir, who also spoke to the National Security Advisor Ajit Doval after the incident, tweeted.

The Deputy CM, who also holds Home portfolio, however said that the state government would uncover the conspiracy behind the jail break incident at all cost.

"We will uncover the conspiracy behind terrorist - gangster Nabha jail break at all cost.
"State police is investigating conspiracy between terrorists and gangsters to disturb peace in Punjab before elections," Sukhbir tweeted.

Officials said Sukhbir apprised Doval of the details of the incident and updated him on the steps being taken to apprehend six culprits.

In a sensational jailbreak, a group of armed men in police uniform today attacked the high-security Nabha Jail and fled with six prisoners, including Khalistan Liberation Front chief Harminder Mintoo.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: Nov 27, 2016 16:32 IST





Bullet shells littered at the entrance gate of Nabha jail where the jailbreak took place (Bharat Bhushan/HT Photo)
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...last-detail/story-42qwzimlH6rv4uUUKa3WCI.html


At around 8.45am, two “policemen” came to the Nabha jail main gate with a handcuffed man in tow, jail staff said. The two men – one dressed as an ASI and other as a constable -- told the prison guards they had come to drop a prisoner. 

They were allowed in. In the jail, they asked the two policemen on duty for keys to the cells so that they could lock up the handcuffed man, jail sources said. 

The policemen got suspicious and said they would escort the man to the cell themselves, asking the two men to leave. Suddenly, one of the men pulled out a dagger and put it in the mouth of the policeman who had told them to go. 

His accomplice put a gun to the head of the second policeman and the two attackers yelled out, asking rest of the group, which was waiting outside, to come in.

They then opened fire, spraying bullets in all directions to pre-empt police action, sources said.

As the firing was on, an attacker called out the names of Harminder Singh and the four gangsters, who stepped out in no time.

The five men were taken out of the jail immediately and driven away in a Toyota Fortuner amid heavy firing, sources said. 

The group timed the attack with the breakfast hour when prisoners are brought out of their cells, sources said, adding the response of the five prisoners indicated they knew of the plan. 

The remaining members of the group fled in two vehicles and all it took was 10 minutes. 

The attackers used automatic weapons and these could be the ones snatched from police in Jalandhar six months ago, sources said.

With assembly election due next year, the jailbreak is not going to die down soon. Politics aside, the attack comes as a huge embarrassment for the Punjab Police that has been flagging concerns about insurgents banding together to create disturbance in the state.


----------



## Awan68

I've been saying it for a long time that tables will turn and india doesnt have the patience the will and the sense of sacrifice the pakistani nation has, im sure they will unravel, with peace and prosperity returning to pakistan india will now pay for thier treachory and thier barbaric terrorism in pakistan, soon very soon we will see kashmir liberated, khalistan liberated and many other little states who are hot for the hammer, karma is a bitch...


----------



## RayOfLight

Fake encounter? they are ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Why I am feeling that it is deliberate escape which is leading to FAKE ENCOUNTER.

It seems that India is unable to prove the accusations against these jailed Sikhs or India is unable to hang them hence an easy way to eliminate these Sikhs is concocted escape and they will end up dead in fake encounter.

@T-Rex


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> Why I am feeling that it is deliberate escape which is leading to FAKE ENCOUNTER.
> 
> It seems that India is unable to prove the accusations against these jailed Sikhs or India is unable to hang them hence an easy way to eliminate these Sikhs is concocted escape and they will end up dead in fake encounter.
> 
> @T-Rex



Don't think it would be a fake encounter thing. fake encounters and death sentences are for muslims.

Most probably Mintoo would be rearrested or he would manage to escape to some safe place.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: Nov 27, 2016 16:55 IST






A check post was set up by Punjab police near Dharamheri village, 25 km from Patiala, after a jailbreak in Nabha, on Sunday. (Representative Photo) 
http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...a-jailbreak/story-dKblFsJTiBoCs9KV4vG3PO.html

A woman was killed in police firing on Sunday as the vehicle she was travelling in allegedly tried to speed through a check post set up near the Haryana border in Patiala district in the wake of a jailbreak in Nabha. A bike-borne man was also injured in the shooting.

After the escape of dreaded militant and Khalistan Liberation Force “chief” Harminder Singh alias Mintoo from the Nabha high-security jail, the Punjab police sounded an alert and a check post was set up near Dharamheri village, 25 km from Patiala.

According to the police, they signalled the Swift Dzire car (HR-60B-2657) to stop for checking but the driver tried to speed past the officers. It was then that a constable opened fire on the vehicle.

One of the bullets hit the woman passenger, identified only as Neha, causing her death. She was reportedly part of a five-woman entertainment group called Arman that was on its way to Kaithal district in Haryana for a marriage function.

Kala Singh, a resident of Dirba town in Sangrur district, who was riding a bike at the site of the shooting, was injured as well.

“I was on the spot along with the police party at the Naka and the driver instead of stopping the car tried to run us over,” station house officer, Samana, Harvinder Singh Khaira said, adding that those injured were taken for medical care.

However, the driver of the Swift Dzire claimed constable Samsher Singh alias Shera opened fire before he could even stop the car.

Angered by the incident, villagers in the area tried to damage police vehicles and surrounded the officers involved in the shooting. They were released only after senior officers intervened.



Areesh said:


> Don't think it would be a fake encounter thing. *fake encounters and death sentences are for muslims.*
> 
> Most probably Mintoo would be rearrested or he would manage to escape to some safe place.




There is nothing like that . Government of India is having same policy for all the Indian citizens.


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> Don't think it would be a fake encounter thing. fake encounters and death sentences are for muslims.
> 
> Most probably Mintoo would be rearrested or he would manage to escape to some safe place.



I still feel it would be a fake encounter. I am unable to understand what is worth of these old people for a dead horse like khalistan?


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Long live India and death to Khalistani terrorists! Period!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKD

Death to all those 15 escaped terrorists


----------



## EAK

Two scenarios..
1: Which IMO is 90% ... fake encounter on the way

But...another side of the story you people are ignoring is..

2: He escape to Pakistan and seek asylum like Brahmdakh Bugti to heat up khalistan..ISI .. but chances are bleak 10%


----------



## xyxmt

I think this is what COAS meant when he said "Jub hum surgical strikes karain gye to sara Hindustan boly ga wah kya strike mari hay"


----------



## hussain0216

India should have shut the phuck up about Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should not interfere in others internal matter. This should also be our official policy for not interfering in others internal matter.



I agree but the other side is already interfering in our internal matters such as Balochistan, sending terrorists from Afghuniland, killing the civilians on LOC on purpose, Bhartis need to understand its not a one way street.



hussain0216 said:


> India should have shut the phuck up about Balochistan



India cant do jack S.H.I.T about Balochistan, their hearts are already bleeding due to CPEC.


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> I still feel it would be a fake encounter. I am unable to understand what is worth of these old people for a dead horse like khalistan?



Lets see. Situation would clear in few days.

Who knows it is time to revive the "dead horse".


----------



## koolio

PakGuns said:


> Gwadar is in balochistan did you know??



This bharati has not got a clue, what he is talking about? probably suffering from CPEC syndrome


----------



## Bossman

Now this is what I call a "Surgical Strike". Scalpel to the heart


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Pakistan Could Be Behind Nabha Jailbreak: Punjab Deputy Chief Minister*


*CHANDIGARH: * Punjab Deputy Chief Minister Sukhbir Singh Badal today voiced apprehension that Pakistan could be behind the sensational Nabha jailbreak, saying the neighbouring country was "desperate to revive terrorism" after Indian army conducted the surgical strike across the LoC.

"Pak desperate to revive terror post-surgical strike. Could be behind jail break," Sukhbir Singh Badal, who also spoke to the National Security Advisor Ajit Doval after the incident, tweeted.

The Deputy CM, who also holds Home portfolio, however, said that the state government would uncover the conspiracy behind the jail break incident at all cost.

"We will uncover the conspiracy behind terrorist - gangster Nabha jail break at all cost. State police are investigating conspiracy between terrorists and gangsters to disturb peace in Punjab before elections," Sukhbir Singh Badal tweeted.

Officials said Sukhbir Singh Badal apprised Mr Doval of the details of the incident and updated him on the steps being taken to apprehend six culprits.

In a sensational jailbreak, a group of armed men in police uniform today attacked the high-security Nabha Jail and fled with six prisoners, including Khalistan Liberation Front chief Harminder Singh Mintoo.



http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/paki...ailbreak-punjab-deputy-chief-minister-1630860


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kahonapyarhai said:


> *Pakistan Could Be Behind Nabha Jailbreak: Punjab Deputy Chief Minister*
> 
> 
> *CHANDIGARH: * Punjab Deputy Chief Minister Sukhbir Singh Badal today voiced apprehension that Pakistan could be behind the sensational Nabha jailbreak, saying the neighbouring country was "desperate to revive terrorism" after Indian army conducted the surgical strike across the LoC.
> 
> "Pak desperate to revive terror post-surgical strike. Could be behind jail break," Sukhbir Singh Badal, who also spoke to the National Security Advisor Ajit Doval after the incident, tweeted.
> 
> The Deputy CM, who also holds Home portfolio, however, said that the state government would uncover the conspiracy behind the jail break incident at all cost.
> 
> "We will uncover the conspiracy behind terrorist - gangster Nabha jail break at all cost. State police are investigating conspiracy between terrorists and gangsters to disturb peace in Punjab before elections," Sukhbir Singh Badal tweeted.
> 
> Officials said Sukhbir Singh Badal apprised Mr Doval of the details of the incident and updated him on the steps being taken to apprehend six culprits.
> 
> In a sensational jailbreak, a group of armed men in police uniform today attacked the high-security Nabha Jail and fled with six prisoners, including Khalistan Liberation Front chief Harminder Singh Mintoo.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/paki...ailbreak-punjab-deputy-chief-minister-1630860


Pak is also behind most of the births in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Kathin_Singh said:


> Long live India and death to Khalistani terrorists! Period!



The real Khalistanis are the Akal Takht.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pak is also behind most of the births in india.



Mintoo was arrested by Punjab Police from Delhi’s IGI Airport in 2014. He was arrested in connection with 10 cases, including the 2008 attack on Sirsa-based Dera Sacha Sauda chief Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh and *recovery of explosives at Halwara Air Force station in 2010.*

*he visited Pakistan and later travelled to Italy, Belgium, Germany, France and other European countries for 11 months (between June 2013 and May 2014) before coming to Southeast Asia. As per the Punjab police, Mintoo had close contact with Pakistan`s Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) officers.*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hindustani78 said:


> The real Khalistanis are the Akal Takht.
> 
> 
> 
> Mintoo was arrested by Punjab Police from Delhi’s IGI Airport in 2014. He was arrested in connection with 10 cases, including the 2008 attack on Sirsa-based Dera Sacha Sauda chief Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh and *recovery of explosives at Halwara Air Force station in 2010.*
> 
> *he visited Pakistan and later travelled to Italy, Belgium, Germany, France and other European countries for 11 months (between June 2013 and May 2014) before coming to Southeast Asia. As per the Punjab police, Mintoo had close contact with Pakistan`s Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) officers.*



Hundreds of thousands of Sikhs have visited Pakistan.. As their holy places are in Pakistan.. Does prove shyt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

It looks clear that we are now firmly locked in an asymmetric war. I am just thankful that we have the right leadership in place. And the mandate from the people is pretty overwhelming. This is no time for mixed signals.


----------



## Hindustani78

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hundreds of thousands of Sikhs have visited Pakistan.. As their holy places are in Pakistan.. Does prove shyt.



*he visited Pakistan and later travelled to Italy, Belgium, Germany, France and other European countries for 11 months (between June 2013 and May 2014) *


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hindustani78 said:


> *he visited Pakistan and later travelled to Italy, Belgium, Germany, France and other European countries for 11 months (between June 2013 and May 2014) *


So Europe on it too !


----------



## Hindustani78

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So Europe on it too !



Ji .


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Nabha jailbreak suspect caught in UP, arms recovered; police claim breakthrough*


A suspected member of the gang that broke into a Punjab jail and freed a Khalistani militant has been arrested in Uttar Pradesh, police said on Sunday.

Palvinder Singh, a wanted criminal, confessed to his involvement, police said. A cache of arms and ammunition was found in his vehicle --- a Fortuner SUV.

An alert was sounded in northern states after Khalistani militant Harminder Singh ‘Mintoo’, his aide and four gangsters escaped from the high-security Nabha prison following a raid by a group of about 10 gunmen in the morning.

Police recovered a self-loading rifle, two rifles, cartridges and cash from the 29-year-old Palvinder’s possession after he was arrested in Shamli district’s Kairana, said Ajay Anand, the Meerut zone inspector general.

“He has been taken at some secret location for interrogation. We have informed Punjab police, and the interrogation is underway,” Anand said.






*The car seized after Palvinder’s arrest. (Pic provided by UP police)*
Daljeet Singh Chowdhary, the UP additional director general of police (law and order), said: “...Harminder Singh ‘Mintoo’ was travelling with Palvinder in the Fortuner (now with UP police). But Mintoo got down at Panipat.”

He said police recovered two more vehicles used in the Punjab jailbreak --- one Honda City and one i20. These were reportedly found in Haryana.

Javeed Ahmad, the director general of UP police, congratulated his force for the “breakthrough” in the case.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802868291572088832


Palvinder was caught in a congested market area after two policemen chased his vehicle down. Police had been on the lookout for a Fortuner SUV, which was used to ferry the escapees from Nabha jail.

One such SUV, with a Haryana license number ‘HR 20-AD 7659’, was coming from Pilibhit when police spotted it at around 5:45 pm.

As the constables reached the vehicle, Palvinder jumped out with a bag and tried to escape. But he was pinned down. UP police announced Rs 50,000 each for the two personnel who caught hold of Palvinder.

In 2013, Palvinder was arrested by Patiala police in connection with the killing of a policeman in Jalandhar.

Five armed men freed Pinda this March after firing on policemen at a civil hospital where he was brought for dental examination in Patiala.


http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...s-recovered/story-4KBxKyLH4B381FN9jOv0yO.html


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/583429/one-arrested-up-nabha-jailbreak.html

Shamli/Lucknow, Oct 27, 2016, PTI:
*UP Police have arrested one of the armed men involved in the sensational jailbreak in Patiala in which a Khalistani militant outfit chief and five other prisoners escaped this morning.*

Parminder alias Penda was travelling in an SUV when his vehicle was intercepted by police at a check post in Kairana in Shamli district in western Uttar Pradesh, police said.

He tried to flee but was apprehended. Police said it has recovered an SLR and three other rifles from his possession.

ADG (law and order) Daljeet Choudhury said that police had heightened security as it had apprehensions that the accused in the jailbreak may try to flee to Nepal.

The ADG said that Parminder had "confessed" to his involvement during questioning. He was also allegedly wanted in connection with the murder of a policeman.

Khalistan Liberation Front militant outfit Harminder Mintoo escaped along with five other prisoners after armed men in police uniform stormed the high-security Nabha prison in Patiala in Punjab, which is about 175 km from Kairana.

The others who fled were gangster Vicky Gaundar, Amandeep Dhotian, Gurpreet Sekhon, Nita Deol and Kashmira Singh, who is also a terrorist.


----------



## Talha Baloch

wow awesome, Free *Khalistan   (y)*


----------



## shah1398

Lil Mathew said:


> Anytime it will rise again.. According to official statistics, out of the total of *330 projects, 176 are in Punjab while only eight* projects have been allocated for Balochistan.



Dude from where are U getting these statistics?Can U plz post the link here?

First of all, Punjab is the most populous province so yeah they are suppose to get a bigger share but still they havent got the share as per the population concentration. Sorry to burst the bubble again but here is the official statement regarding projects in Balochistan:

"*Giving the break-up of CPEC project, Zhao wrote in a series of tweets pasted at Wali Zahid’s blog that the number of projects included: Balochistan 16, KPK 8, Sindh 13 and Punjab 12.

Zhao said at least 16 projects under CPEC are related to Balochistan. These include: Khuzdar-Basima Highway (N-30), D.I.Khan-Quetta Highway (N-50), Hubco Coal Power Plant, Gwadar Power Plant, Gwadar-Nawabshah LNG Terminal and Pipeline, Gwadar Eastbay Expressway, Gwadar New International Airport, Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, Expansion of Multi-purpose Terminal including Breakwater & Dredging Wastewater, Treatment Plants for Gwadar City, Gwadar Primary School, Gwadar Hospital Upgradation, Gwadar Technical & Vocational College,Gwadar Eastbay Expressway II, Fresh Water Supply and Gwadar Free Zone*."

https://www.samaa.tv/economy/2016/1...eases-province-wise-share-under-cpec-project/

Secondly No one has objection to anyone's share till the time their share is fulfilled. KPK had followed democratic way and sorted out its differences with Centre on CPEC. So case closed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

stupid punjab police...yesterday evening a high ranking official said on national tv
*"we have inputs that they are going to haryana"
*
and what u know next day u find an abandoned vehicle in haryana..fuking retarted guy gave up information just cuz he was on tv


----------



## third eye

xyxmt said:


> I think this is what COAS meant when he said "Jub hum surgical strikes karain gye to sara Hindustan boly ga wah kya strike mari hay"



He has been caught.


----------



## Al-zakir

Good luck !


----------



## Roybot

dil ke armaan aansuon me beh gaye


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...s-on-radar-of-terrorists-reports_1954174.html
Last Updated: Monday, November 28, 2016 - 17:31
New Delhi: Even as Khalistan Liberation Front chief Harminder Singh Mintoo was nabbed from Nizamuddin railway station on Monday, plans to carry out terror attacks in states where Assembly elections are to be held has come to light.

Also, as per media reports, there were also plans to target RSS, VHP and Shiv Sena leaders.

Meanwhile, the militant outfit leader, Mintoo, was arrested late last night from Nizamuddin railway station, Arvind Deep, special commissioner of police, Special Cell, said today.

"Punjab Police had suspicion about his movement towards Delhi and they contacted Delhi Police. Following intensive checking and tracking, he was arrested from the railway station last night," said the officer.

It is the second arrest in the case. UP police last evening arrested the alleged "mastermind" of the daring daylight jailbreak, Parminder Singh.

He was arrested from Kairana in Uttar Pradesh's Shamli district when the getaway vehicle - a Toyota Fortuner - was stopped at a police picket.

Mintoo yesterday escaped along with five other prisoners in a sensational jailbreak after armed men in police uniform tricked the sentries into opening the gates of the jail in Patiala, nearly 200 km from here, and bolted out with the inmates while firing a hail of bullets.

Officials said efforts are on to nab the other prisoners who managed to flee.

Mintoo was arrested by Punjab Police after he was deported from Thailand in November 2014. He was wanted in ten terror cases.

The KLF chief was brought to India along with his key aide Gurpeet Singh 'Gopi' after Punjab Police, in coordination with central agencies, traced them in Thailand, a senior police official said.

Among the escapees was another terrorist Kashmira Singh, according to Punjab police chief Suresh Arora.

(With PTI inputs)


First Published: Monday, November 28, 2016 - 17:27

***************************
http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...ert-one-more-abandoned-car-found_1954199.html

Chandigarh: The Haryana police force was on maximum alert on Monday, a day after the sensational Nabha jailbreak incident in neighbouring Punjab, even as one more abandoned car was found in Kaithal district.

Acting on inputs that some fugitives had passed through Haryana territory, the police remained on maximum alert and a vigorous search was on to nab the accused.

"We are maintaining a high alert. If any of the fugitive is found in Haryana, we will immediately nab him," IGP Karnal Range, Subhash Yadav said.

Another car was on Modnay found abandoned in a village in Haryana's Kaithal district after the Nabha jailbreak incident.

The car was found abandoned in Pharal village in Kaithal district. Kaithal in Haryana is about 70 km from Nabha in Punjab where the jailbreak incident took place on Sunday.

"A car has been found in the village," IGP Yadav said, adding it was suspected to have been used in yesterday's jailbreak incident.

Another car had been found abandoned on Sunday in Solumajra in Kaithal and is suspected to have been used by prisoners who escaped from the Nabha jail.

"Some Punjab Police uniforms and some telephone numbers written on torn pieces of papers had been found from the car which was found in Solumajra. Further investigation in the matter is being conducted by Punjab Police," Deputy Superintendent of Police, Kaithal, Tarun Kumar said.

The car bore a fake Punjab registration number, Kumar said.

Police teams from Punjab were called in for a coordinated investigation in the case.

Security has been beefed up in Haryana and police force has been put on high alert after Nabha jailbreak incident at Patiala in neighbouring Punjab on Sunday.

The borders with Patiala and the adjoining borders with Ambala, Kaithal and Jind have already been sealed.

Checking is being carried out at 'nakas', Yadav said.

Khalistan Liberation Front Chief Harminder Singh Mintoo, who had escaped from Nabha jail in Punjab along with five other inmates on Sunday, was today nabbed from Nizamuddin Railway Station in Delhi. 

PTI

First Published: Monday, November 28, 2016 - 19:07


----------



## Hindustani78

Gurpreet Singh Gopi was arrested for allegedly harbouring gangsters, a night before they attacked the high-security jail.
Nov 30, 2016, 8:15 pm IST
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...1-more-arrested-for-harbouring-gangsters.html

*Patiala:* Punjab police on Wednesday arrested one more person in connection with sensational Nabha jailbreak case.

Gurpreet Singh Gopi was arrested for allegedly harbouring gangsters, a night before they attacked the high-security jail and freed six inmates - four gangsters and two militants, including Khalistan Liberation Front chief Harminder Singh Mintoo - on Sunday, police said.

It was in Gopi's house where the plan to get the gangsters released was rehearsed before execution, they said.

Assistant jail superintendent Bhim Singh, head warden Jagmeet Singh and a sweet shop owner Tejinder Sharma were arrested yesterday on the charges of abetment and criminal conspiracy in the Nabha jail break case.


----------



## Hindustani78

*http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...filed-against-nabha-jailbreak-mastermind.html
Updated *Jan 30, 2017, 4:10 pm IST
Singh, the alleged mastermind of the daring act was arrested a day after from Kairana town in Shamli district, on his way to Dehradun.




Police arrest Palwinder Singh, one of the Nabha jail attackers. (Photo: PTI)

*Muzaffarnagar:* The Uttar Pradesh Police has filed another charge sheet in a local court in Muzaffarnagar against Parminder Singh, the alleged mastermind of daring Nabha jailbreak case.

According to the prosecution, the charge sheet was filed against Singh under Sections 353 (assault or criminal force to deter public servant from discharge of his duty), 420 (cheating), 467 (forgery of valuable security or will), 468 (forgery for purpose of cheating) and 471 (using as genuine a forged document) of IPC.


Earlier, a charge sheet was filed against him under Sections 25 and 27 of the Arms Act in the court.

Harminder Singh Mintoo along with Kashmir Singh, two terrorists, and gangsters - Amandeep Dhothian, Vicky Gounder, Gurpreet Sekhon and Neeta Deol, were freed by a group of armed men, believed to be 10-12 in number, who stormed the high security jail at Nabha in Patiala district of Punjab on November 27, 2016.

Singh, the alleged mastermind of the daring act was arrested a day after from Kairana town in Shamli district while he was on his way to Dehradun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*BREAKING NEWS : ARMED MEN ATTACK JAIL IN PUNJAB, FREE KHALISTANI MILITANTS*

Who rules Punjab in a coalition mode?

BJP of Modi!

They did that on purpose.
So that they can kill Kejriwal.


----------



## kṣamā

Star Wars said:


> Every State in India has a different Culture you bimbo


 They cannot understand a human of a different sect of same religion, and here you are trying to explain him cultural differences on India...! Aren't you asking too highly of his grey सेल्स..? 

OnTopic: Relatively fast action by our police force and no shots where fired in anger. Was just thinking, the timing of this incident is too fishy to hid it under rug. 

Anyways this can be movie story for our domestic public. I can already imagine it ' A prody detective sitting on his table dusting his cigarette in an already over stuffed ask tray under the sole light bulb of the smokey room. The black landline phone of the bygone era rings,stealing the attention of the detective. He pics the receiver on the third ring. Ten seconds in the call, he lights another cigarette. "Thik hai", that's the only response he has to the caller and hangs up. Placing the receiver back, he grabs one of the 4:3 mugshot from the pin board and draws a big red X on it. "Bas kuch aur ghanto की baat hai". '


----------



## Hindustani78

Gangster Sulakhan Singh was first to enter high-security jail posing as a cop; (CIA) staff, acting on a tip-off, nabbed him at the SBS Nagar (Nawanshahr) bus stand when he was planning to flee in a Chandigarh-bound bus.






*Sulakhan Singh, alias Babbar Sultan, one of the main accused in the Nabha jailbreak. in police custody at SBS Nagar on Saturday, April 29.(HT Photo)*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...an-arrested/story-zaNu6cRX4f9ktt2de5NWiI.html
The police on Saturday arrested Sulakhan Singh, alias Babbar Sultan, one of the main accused in the Nabha jailbreak.

The gangster from Mattewal in Amritsar was the first to enter the jail in a car, while posing as a cop to facilitate the escape of six inmates in November last year.

Inspector general of police (IGP) Arpit Shukla said the crime investigation agency (CIA) staff, acting on a tip-off, nabbed the gangster at the local bus stand while he was planning to flee in a Chandigarh-bound bus.

Sulakhan along with other gangsters, also posing as cops, pretended to be shifting a criminal to the high-security jail.

Of the six escapees, Khalistan Liberation Force chief Harminder Mintoo and gangsters Amandeep Singh Dhotian, Kulpreet Singh, alias Neeta Deol, and Gurpreet Singh Sekhon have been rearrested, said Shukla . Gangster Harjinder Singh, alias Vicky Gondar, and militant Kashmir Singh are still at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/4-khalistani-youths-nabbed/article18661542.ece
 
*The arrests have come close on the heels of the capture of five other members of the group, nabbed on May 26, 2017 from Bathinda district. *
The Punjab Police on Tuesday said it has arrested four youths, including a woman, who were planning to carry out targeted killings under the banner of ‘Khalistan Zindabad’ to fan communal violence in the State.

“Jagdish Tytler and Sajjan Kumar [both Congress leaders] were on the radar of these highly radicalised youths, as well as those who they considered responsible for incidents of sacrilege of holy books,” said a police spokesperson in a statement released from the office of the Chief Minister.

The arrests have come close on the heels of the capture of five other members of the group, nabbed on May 26 from Bathinda district.

Police said the youths had come together to form ‘Khalistan Zindabad’ after being radicalised over the social media platforms by certain individuals based in Pakistan, various Middle Eastern countries and the United Kingdom.

The statement said the youths “working in close collaboration with their handlers and associates based within the country and abroad” were in the “process of mobilisation of funds, procurement of weapons, and arranging training for group members” when the Mohali police nabbed them in an operation from May 29 to 30.

The four, Harbarinder Singh, Jarnail Singh, Randeep Singh and Amritpal Kaur, have been booked under different sections of the Unlawful Activities Prevention Act, Arms Act, and IPC. They have been remanded in 7-day police custody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> By the way it would be technically a great favor to free Khalistan from Hindu Extremist , that way Indians won't have to worry about explaining the whole North / South problem.
> 
> Clearly two different culture , completely different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Sikh voices will be heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Right violations in "Stolen Sikh state" cannot be tolorated by the Modi drama baz
> 
> Drama baz Hindu Extremist , keeps telling other folks they are minority , in their own stolen lands


but South Indians also want freedom.


----------



## Hindustani78

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> By the way it would be technically a great favor to free Khalistan from Hindu Extremist , that way Indians won't have to worry about explaining the whole North / South problem.
> 
> Clearly two different culture , completely different



You seems to be not aware of the real Khalsa
Guru Nanak Dev Sahab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Indian_gorkha said:


> The keyboard warriors here can only shout Khalistan zindabad. But they deliberately omit the fact that Pakistan Punjab is also a part of Khalistan movement.



and you are different?
you only shout for the monkey army on the internet.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Could mods pl change the title of the thread? It's not exactly breaking news anymore lol


----------



## Dhara

Why I am tagged in to this?


----------



## Trango Towers

Hindustani78 said:


> We all are having our national interest.
> 
> And regarding Vanar Sena , if we read Hanuman Chalisa we can understand about the truth of Dev Hanuman.
> 
> *Ram doot atulit bal dhama
> Anjani-putra Pavan sut nama
> 
> You are the divine messenger of Shri Ram. The repository of immeasurable strength, though known
> only as Son of Pavan (Wind), born of Anjani.
> 
> Sankar suvan kesri Nandan
> Tej pratap maha jag vandan*
> 
> As a descendant of Lord Sankar, you are a comfort and pride of Shri Kesari. With the lustre of your Vast Sway, you are propitiated all over the universe.
> 
> *Bhoot pisach Nikat nahin aavai
> Mahavir jab naam sunavai*
> 
> All the ghosts, demons and evil forces keep away, with the sheer mention of your great name, O'Mahaveer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***********
> 
> 
> *Verse (17:70)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sahih International*: And We have certainly honored the children of Adam and carried them on the land and sea and provided for them of the good things and preferred them over much of what We have created, with [definite] preference.



epic fail


----------



## Super Falcon

Khalistan movement long live for the freedom of evil


----------



## Hindustani78

Super Falcon said:


> Khalistan movement long live for the freedom of evil



Guru Nanak Dev Sahab was born in 1469 A.D and Babur invasion took place during that time only.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...link-police/story-0WmbPVDBJWyO4kQwzCLlQI.html
*A senior intelligence official stated that the motive behind Sodhi’s “great love” for explosives is not clear yet but his Facebook profile in which he is shown playing with sword and practising hitting kicks is confusing the probe.*
Updated: Jun 02, 2017 22:27 IST






A bomb squad and cops checking material allegedly meant to make explosives at Rajatvir Singh Sodhi’s house in Patiala on Friday, June 2. (Bharat Bhushan/HT)

With recovery of more explosive material from the house of techie Rajatvir Sigh Sodhi in Patiala on Friday, the Punjab Police are apprehending “strong chances” of his links with the Khalistani module busted in the state last month.

Even as the senior police officials at the police headquarters are tight-lipped over Sodhi’s suspected links with radicals, the recovery of material used in bombs belies his family’s claims that the youth, who was found dead at his house on Thursday, was under mental stress because of strained relationship with a girl. His father Harpreet Singh has been arrested and remanded in five-day police remand.

The police team on Thursday found Rajatvir’s body lying in pool of blood on the first floor of his house. He and his father were on police’s radar following information related to their illegal activities.

“Any terror link in the case can be established only after scrutiny of Sodhi’s Facebook account, laptop and mobile recovered from his room, which we have sent for forensic examination. Nothing can be stated yet,” said Patiala DIG Dr Sukhchain Singh Gill.





Material allegedly meant to make explosives at Rajatvir Singh Sodhi’s house in Patiala. (Bharat Bhushan/HT)






Rajatvir’s father Harpreet Singh in police custody at the districts court in Patiala on Friday, June 2. (Bharat Bhushan/HT) 

A senior intelligence official stated that the motive behind Sodhi’s “great love” for explosives is not clear yet but his Facebook profile in which he is shown playing with sword and practising hitting kicks is confusing the probe.

“At the same time, in his room there were pictures of goddess Lakshmi and Sikh Gurus too. Their family members also do not have any doubtful history or past links with the radicals,” said a top intelligence functionary from Chandigarh.

Sources said a special team of bomb disposal squad of the Punjab Police, which was sent to Patiala to dispose of the bombs, has been given the task to compare the explosives recovered from Sodhi’s house with those used in the bomb blast at Maur in Bathinda district on January 31 ahead of the assembly polls. A cooker that did not explode was also recovered from the blast sight.

Meanwhile, the police recovered around dozen more bombs, including two live pipe bombs, bottles of sulphur, potassium, ethanol, urea, timers, remote-controlled toy vehicles, utensils, wires, used mobile phones, a laptop, syringes and play station remotes from his room.

“It appears that Rajatvir exploded bombs with some pressure mechanism,” said a member of the bomb squad team.

Patiala senior superintendent of police (SSP) S Bhoopati said bank accounts of Rajatvir, his father and other family members were being checked.

The police also questioned Rajatvir’s mother Kiranjit Kaur who reportedly claimed that her son never allowed her and other family members to enter into his room.

“And whenever they asked him about his doings, he warned them of dire consequences if they tried to enter his room. Rajatvir not even allowed them to come near his room,” a police officer said.

_(With inputs by Ravinder Vasudeva in Chandigarh)_


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/3-terror-suspects-held-in-punjab/article18718560.ece

* Have links with outfit backed by Pakistan’s ISI. *
Punjab Police on Sunday said it has arrested three men having direct links with Pakistan’s ISI-backed outfit — the International Sikh Youth Federation (ISYF), who were trained to carry out terror attacks.

The police in a statement released here, said the three arrested suspects — Gurdial Singh, Jagroop Singh and Satwinder Singh had been trained and tasked to carry out terror attacks and target various anti-Sikh individuals by Pakistan-based ISYF chief Lakhbir Rode.

According to the Punjab police, Gurdial hails from Road Majara, Garhshankar in Hoshiarpur district while both Jagroop and Satiwinder are residents of Chandpur Rurki, in Pojewal, Shaheed Bhagat Singh Nagar district.


*Weapons recovered*
“A .32 bore pistol, with one magazine and 10 cartridges and a .38 bore revolver, with seven cartridges, was recovered from the suspects,” said the police. The police said that while Gurdial and Jagroop were arrested from their native homes, Satwinder was arrested at a checkpoint close to his village in Pojewal in Balachaur.

*Booked under Arms Act*
“The suspects – were nabbed after a meticulous intelligence-led operation of Shaheed Bhagat Singh Nagar district police and have been booked under Section 121,121A, 120B of the IPC, Section 25,54 and 59 of the Arms Act and Section 15, 16, 17 and 18 of the Unlawful Activities Act,” said the police.

The police claimed that Gurdial was the chief operative of this terror module and had met Rode several times during his visits to Pakistan as part of religious jathas (groups) in the last 6-7 years.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
29-October, 2017 11:40 IST
*English rendering of the text of PM’s ‘Mann ki Baat’ programme on All India Radio on 29.10.2017*

My dear countrymen, we’ll celebrate Guru Nanak Jayanti on the 4th of November. Guru Nanak Dev ji is not only the first guru of Sikhs; he’s guru to the entire world. He envisioned the welfare of all humanity and considered all castes to be equal. He stressed on women empowerment and respect for women. Guru Nanak Dev ji undertook a 28 thousand kilometre journey on foot and throughout the journey spread the message of true humanity. He entered into a dialogue with people and showed them the path of truth, sacrifice & dedication. He advocated the message of equality in society, not through mere words but through concrete endeavour. He ran a LANGAR which sowed the seeds of the spirit of service amongst fellow beings. Partaking of LANGAR together created a feeling of unity & oneness in people. Guru Nanak Dev ji voiced three messages for a meaningful, fulfilling life- Chant the name of the Almighty, work hard and help the needy. In order to convey his ideals, Guru Nanak Dev ji composed the Gurbani. Come 2019, we are going to celebrate the 550th PRAKASH VARSH of Guru Nanak Dev ji. Come, let us try & advance on the path of his ideals & teachings.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
03-November, 2017 17:58 IST
*President’s greetings on the eve of birthday of Guru Nanak *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, has sent his greetings to fellow citizens on the eve of birthday of Guru Nanak Devji.

In a message, the President has said, “On the auspicious occasion of the birth anniversary of Guru Nanak Dev, I extend my heartiest greetings to all, and especially to all the brothers and sisters of the Sikh community in India and abroad.

Guru Nanak Dev gave us an enlightened message of peace, harmony and of the unity of all human beings. He stood against exploitation and atrocity, and dedicated himself to the service and welfare of the underprivileged. As encapsulated in the _Japji,_ his teachings about love and faith, truth and sacrifice, and moral conduct have eternal spiritual value. He epitomises the quest for equality of all men and women, and universal, humanist values. 

On this day, may each one of us endeavour to use Guru Nanak’s noble teachings in our daily lives and work to strengthen the sense of oneness, fraternity and mutual goodwill in our society”.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
04-November, 2017 09:32 IST
*PM bows to Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji, on Guru Nanak Jayanti*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has bowed to Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji, on Guru Nanak Jayanti 

"On Guru Nanak Jayanti we bow to the venerable Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji and recall his noble thoughts", the Prime Minister said.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Written by KAMALDEEP SINGH BRAR | Amritsar | Published:November 4, 2017 5:04 am

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...d-to-rivalry-between-2-gangsters-ats-4921757/

*According to sources, Vipin Sharma was the fourth victim of the ongoing rivalry between two gangsters —Shubam and Simranjit Singh alias Bablu.*

The Anti-Terror Squad (ATS)’s investigation report suggested that the murder of Vipin Sharma, president of the Amritsar unit of Hindu Sangharsh Sena, was linked to the rivalry between two gangsters in Amritsar. Two unidentified persons shot Sharma in Bharat Nagar at Batala road in Amritsar on Monday afternoon. Hindu right wing bodies had alleged that Khalistani militants were behind the murder.

However, according to sources, Sharma was the fourth victim of the ongoing rivalry between two gangsters —Shubam and Simranjit Singh alias Bablu.

Shubam, a member of Jaggu gang, had allegedly killed Sukhdev Singh, father of gangster Bablu and aide Raju on July 25, 2016. In retaliation, Bablu allegedly killed Shubam’s father and suspended police head constable Baljinder Singh Kalu on October 4, 2017.

Shubam had suspected that Sharma was a close aide of Bablu and was indirectly involved in the murder of his father. To avenge his father’s death he allegedly killed him.

Sources said that police have gathered enough evidence to support its theory behind murder of Sharma. Inspector General of Police (ATS) Kunwar Vijay Partap Singh had denied any terror link in murder on Thursday. DGP Arora is supposed to make the report official on Saturday.

“Unfortunately, the Chief Minister attributed unsubstantiated motive against the Sikhs immediately after the killing of a Hindu leader in Amritsar, when his government’s senior Punjab police officer revealed that Sharma was shot dead by the gangsters out of rivalry,” said Khushhal Singh, General Secretary, Kendri Sri Guru Singh Sabha, in a statement issued here Friday.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind and First Lady visiting PBG Regimental Gurudwara, on the occasion of birthday celebration of Guru Nanak Devji, at President’s Estate, in New Delhi on November 04, 2017.


----------



## AZ1

Damage already done .


----------



## Trango Towers

Did the ISI have a hand in this. Hmmmm.
2nd front opening up soon.


----------



## Eagle_Nest

snow lake said:


> Did the ISI have a hand in this.


Hand in what? Something happened?


----------



## Trango Towers

Eagle_Nest said:


> Hand in what? Something happened?


Its the ISI who know what hand was where doing what to whom whenever however .......


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Khalistan / Kashmir Azadi sath sath


----------



## BATMAN

India must stop Sikh persecution.


----------



## Hindustani78

Director General of Police Suresh Arora and other police officers with motorcycles allegedly used in the killings, in Ludhiana on Friday. Tribune Photo: Himanshu Mahajan

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/shera-involved-in-7-killings-cops/495844.html
Posted at: Nov 11, 2017, 1:07 AM; last updated: Nov 11, 2017, 1:07 AM (IST)
*Shera involved in 7 killings: Cops*
Was influenced by KLF militant Mintoo, whom he met in Italy when he was 18


*Nikhil Bhardwaj*

*Tribune News Service*

*Ludhiana, November 10*

Sharpshooter Hardeep Singh Shera (21), who was arrested in Fatehgarh Sahib today and later taken toMoga for questioning, was involved in seven targeted killings in Punjab over the past year and a half, the police have said. 

Shera’s uncle (taaya) adopted him when he completed Class V. He sent Shera to Italy, where he studied up to Class VIII. “After completing Class VIII, Shera started pursuing a diploma in electronics in Italy. During this time, he met KLF militant Harminder Singh Mintoo when he was 18 years old. Mintoo influenced Shera to work for Khalistan. During a series of meetings, Mintoo shared his Skype number with Shera. They remained in touch,” a senior police officer told The Tribune.

The police said Shera and Ramandeep Singh alias Canadian, who was arrested on Tuesday, were assigned the task of killings to spread communal tension in the state. 

On January 19, 2016, Ramandeep and Shera went to an RSS shakha in Ludhiana’s Kidwai Nagar to kill a worker of the Sangh . Shera was driving a motorcycle, while Ramandeep riding pillion opened fire. He, however, missed the target. On February 3, 2016, they went to shoot Shiv Sena’s Amit Arora.

Ramandeep again missed the target. “Since Ramandeep was missing targets, Shera decided to hone his shooting skills. He brought a Swiss-made air pistol from Italy. In a few months, he became perfect,” the police added.

*The targets*

Hardeep Singh Shera allegedly shot dead the following persons over the past year and a half. *

April 23, 2016:* Shiv Sena leader Durga Prasad Gupta shot dead in Khanna *

August 6:* RSS leader Brig Jagdish Gagneja (retd) shot at in Jalandhar; died a month later 

*January 14, 2017: *Amit Sharma, district president of the Sri Hindu Takht, shot dead outside Durga Mata Temple in Ludhiana *

February 25: *Dera Sacha Sauda follower Satpal Sharma and his son Ramesh killed at a Naam Charcha Ghar in Ludhiana *

July 15:* Pastor Sultan Masih murdered outside a church in Ludhiana

*October 17: *RSS leader Ravinder Gosain shot dead at Basti Jodhewal in Ludhiana After every killing, Shera used to leave the country, the police said. 

He left for Italy on August 12, 2016, days after firing at Brig Jagdish Gagneja (retd)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/key-accused-in-punjab-killings-held/article20117141.ece
CHANDIGARH, November 10, 2017 23:47 IST
Updated: November 10, 2017 23:47 IST

* Police see ISI conspiracy *
The *Punjab *police on Friday said it had arrested the key assailant involved in the targeted killings in the State, including the murder of RSS leader Brig. Gagneja (retd.).

He is the fifth suspect to be held in connection with the murder of seven RSS, Shiv Sena and Dera Sacha Sauda leaders in 2016-17.

Director General of Police Suresh Arora said the police had also traced the handlers of the suspects, who were part of a larger conspiracy designed and perpetrated by Pakistan’s ISI.

“Role of the Khalistani Liberation Force in the conspiracy is also being investigated. Though it is too early to share details, the funding of the module from foreign sources has been confirmed,” he said.

Mr. Arora said the fifth accused was identified as Hardeep Singh, a resident of Majri Kihnewali village in Fategharh Sahib. He reportedly worked in cohorts with Ramandeep Singh, a resident of Chuharwal in Ludhiana to execute the murders. “While Ramandeep was held on Wednesday, Hardeep Singh was arrested this morning (Friday) from Fatehgarh Sahib town,” he said.

The three other accused arrested earlier are Jimmy Singh, a Jammu resident; Jagtar Singh Johal alias Jaggi, a U.K. national; and Dharmender alias Guggni, hailing from Meharban in Ludhiana.

“With these arrests, the police have also unravelled the mystery behind the two attacks on RSS shakhas and the firing on Amit Arora, a Ludhiana-based Hindu leader. Five incidents of targeted killings took place between April 2016 and February 2017, while two took place in July and October 2017,” he added.

Mr. Arora said the modus operandi of the accused was to target RSS leaders to create communal disharmony in Punjab. “They did proper recce before hitting the target. In the case of Brig. Gagneja, the accused went to Jalandhar three times before the final assault. They always wore masks to hide their identity from CCTV cameras and would destroy their clothes after every killing,” he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

The DGP and other officials look at seized weapons in Ludhiana.

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/sharpshooter-shera-who-killed-rss-gagneja-held/495931.html

*Nikhil Bhardwaj*

*Tribune News Service*

*Ludhiana, November 10*

The Punjab Police have arrested Hardeep Singh, alias Shera, a sharpshooter allegedly behind at least seven high-profile killings in the state since 2016.

This is the fifth arrest connected to the Pakistan ISI terror module busted a few days ago. The module is believed to be behind the targeted killings of several Hindu leaders, including those of the RSS and Shiv Sena, besides a pastor.

While five killings took place between April 2016 and February 2017, two happened in July and October.

Addressing the media, DGP Suresh Arora, accompanied by DGP-Intelligence Dinkar Gupta, said the police had traced the suspects’ handlers, who were part of a larger ISI conspiracy stretching to the UK, Italy and Canada. The role of the Khalistan Liberation Force (KLF) was also being investigated. The DGP said they had vital clues about the identities of the handlers.

Hardeep (21), a resident of Majri Kihnewali village, was arrested from a gymnasium in Fatehgarh Sahib this morning. He had fled to Italy on August 12, 2016, after killing RSS state vice-president Brig Jagdish Gagneja (retd) on August 6, making it difficult to connect him to the murders, the DGP said. 

Baghapurana SHO Jangjeet Singh Bajwa said Hardeep tried to escape but was overpowered around 5.30 am. Several weapons, including a .9 mm pistol, .30 pistol, .32 pistol, .315 single-shot pistol, a Swiss-made air pistol and 60 cartridges, were recovered. 

Sources said Hardeep bought the air pistol in Italy for training. The motorcycle used in Brig Gagneja’s killing was recovered from the Sirhind canal today. 

Hardeep reportedly worked with Ramandeep Singh, alias Canadian, alias Billa, alias Chooti Bhain, of Chuharwal in Ludhiana. The two met at Gurdwara Dukh Niwaran Sahib in Ludhiana. 

“The accused had picked RSS leaders to cause communal disharmony in Punjab. The accused had gone to Jalandhar thrice before finally shooting Brig Gagneja. They always wore masks to hide their identity from CCTV cameras and destroyed clothes after each crime,” said DGP Arora.

Both Hardeep and Ramandeep were reportedly contacted on Facebook by their ISI handlers, who used the social media to pick and radicalise youth, the DGP said.

“The two worked in close coordination despite having little information about one another. They kept contact through a mobile app — Signal — and were told to pick soft targets in the RSS. In Brig Gagneja and pastor cases, the targets were given by agencies outside of Punjab, while the rest were selected by the accused,” the DGP said.

*************
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/cpi-no-need-to-arm-police-with-pcoca/495849.html

National executive member of the CPI Dr Joginder Dayal said today that there was no need of the Punjab Control of Organised Crime Act (PCOCA) and the police force was armed with enough laws to curb crime. 

While addressing a press conference here, Dayal said, “All what is required to be done in Punjab is depoliticisation of the police and changing the entire culture. How can PCOCA help the Punjab Police in controlling crime when a similar law enacted by Maharashtra since 1999 is not coming handy? As per a report, there were as many as 2.95 lakh cases of crime registered in Maharashtra in 2015.”

He said, “We are against the target killing or any other innocent killing. But we apprehend that PCOCA, if implemented, will be misused more against political opponents than the real criminals”.

Announcing to hold a rally in Ludhiana on November 27, the CPI leader said, “We intend to revive our activities after recent falls. We want to mobilise downtrodden, students, youth, peasants and agriculture workers. We will be demanding reservation on economic basis rather than caste factor. We want reservation for the creamy layer to go. We are also for having reservation in private sector.”

************





Prohibited items are being thrown inside the state’s prisons about five times a month. Tribune File photo

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/-porous-prisons-hc-summons-joint-secy/496350.html

*Saurabh Malik*

*Tribune News Service*

*Chandigarh, November 11*

Jail authorities in Punjab have found that prohibited items were thrown inside over the wall five times a month, on an average. This revelation, underlining security concerns, has prompted Justice Rajan Gupta of the Punjab and Haryana High Court to direct the state to specify whether a time frame had been fixed for shifting Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur, Ludhiana and Ferozepur jails out of residential areas. 

Justice Gupta also directed the state to depute an officer not below the Joint Secretary’s rank to remain present in the court on the next date of hearing. 

Expressing concern over the use of mobile phones in prisons, state DGP Suresh Arora had recently raised the issue with the government, even as mobile jammers were installed in Nabha, Sangrur and Patiala jails. 

As a petition filed by Rajesh Kumar and others through counsel Tanu Bedi came up for hearing, the Bench was told that the Gurdaspur Central Jail was situated in the middle of the city. Five years ago, the outer area comprising agricultural land was acquired by Punjab Urban Planning and Development Authority (PUDA) on the state government’s direction for acting as a buffer between the jail and the city area. 

After acquisition, PUDA developed a residential colony surrounding the jail from three sides. The colony roads were now touching the prison’s outer security wall from three directions. 

Lakhminder Singh Jakhar, DIG (Prisons), said this gave easy access to miscreants to throw prohibited items inside. The matter was taken up by his office with the Additional Chief Secretary, Home and Jails, vide a letter dated September 29.

In his status report, Jakhar said at least 44 instances of articles being thrown inside over the outer wall had come to light during the first nine months of this year.

Jakhar added that the Jail Department had taken action against miscreants and staff caught smuggling and throwing prohibited items inside prisons. He said 12 jail employees had been dismissed in the past three years and 25 were facing departmental inquiries for alleged involvement in supplying forbidden articles. “Every such incidence of supplying or recovering prohibited articles from inmates has been reported to the police,” he concluded.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...facebook-killing-hindu-outfit-leader-4935895/

*Gangster admits killing Hindu outfit leader on Facebook*

*A Facebook post allegedly belonging to a gangster and the prime accused in the murder case today claimed that he killed the Hindu Sangharsh Sena leader in Amritsar last month. *

By: PTI | Chandigarh | Updated: November 13, 2017 8:37 pm




the Amritsar Police has written to cyber crime cell to verify the authenticity of the purported claim

“I want to tell my friends that the murder of Vipan Sharma which took place on October 30 on Amritsar-Batala road was committed by me. “His killing should not be linked with any religion”.

A Facebook post allegedly belonging to a gangster and the prime accused in the murder case today claimed that he killed the Hindu Sangharsh Sena leader in Amritsar last month. Taking note of the post, the Amritsar Police has written to cyber crime cell to verify the authenticity of the purported claim made on the social networking site.

In the post, Saraj Singh Mintoo, prime accused in the murder case of Vipan Sharma, admitted that he killed the Hindu Sangharsh Sena district chief on October 30. Sharma was shot dead from point blank range in full public view at Bharat Nagar locality on Batala-Amritsar road.





A screenshot of his Facebook Post.

In the post, Mintoo held Sharma responsible for murdering a cop, who was the father of his friend. Mintoo along with two others, Shubham Singh and Dharminder Singh, were booked for their alleged involvement in the case, police said.

A special investigation team led by Amritsar Deputy Commissioner of Police, Jagmohan Singh is probing the murder case. “We have taken notice of the Facebook post,” Charanjit Singh, Additional Deputy Commissioner of Police (City-1), Amritsar, said. “We have written to the cyber crime cell to verify the authenticity of the claim. We want to know whether the (Facebook) account actually belongs to the accused or somebody else is updating the posts,” said the ADCP who is part of the SIT. The men are still absconding, he said.

Meanwhile, the police have taken Sukhraj Kaur, Mintoo’s mother, into custody for allegedly sheltering gangsters after the crime.


----------



## Hindustani78

*The police said bullets were fired on his face, chest and arms. *
Updated: Nov 13, 2017 19:50 IST

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...temple-dies/story-aBk0SlqxTWV4PU2L8BKiXN.html


Unidentified persons on Monday morning pumped 11 bullets into an ex-serviceman outside a temple at Sonepat district’s Barona village.

The incident took place when the victim, Satbir Singh, 50, who retired from the Indian Army in 2007, was about to enter the village temple to offer his routine morning prayers at 7am. Police said some people, numbering at least two, were waiting for Satbir. He died on the spot. The police said bullets were fired on his face, chest and arms.

Satbir was now practising agriculture in the village. His family said he was accused of murdering the son of village resident Rajesh in 2010 after the victim’s body’s was found near Satbir’s fields, but was acquitted by court of all charges for want of evidence.

They said he did not have any other enmity with anyone. They also did not demand a first information report (FIR) against Rajesh in Singh’s murder, following which the police registered a case of murder against unidentified person(s).

*Accused take advantage of smog *

The eyewitnesses present at the spot told police the shooters fled on a motorcycle and no one could read their vehicle registration number due to poor visibility amid dense smog on Monday morning.

Kharkhoda police station in-charge Virender Sharma said they have formed teams to nab the shooters. He said the family was not linking the incident with the case registered against Singh, but they are investigating the case from all angles.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...on-group-to-check-militant-threat/499147.html
Posted at: Nov 17, 2017, 5:32 PM; last updated: Nov 17, 2017, 5:37 PM (IST)
*Punjab approves creation of Special Operation Group to check militant threat*






The Cabinet meeting, chaired by Chief Minister Capt Amarinder Singh, discussed the advantages of setting up the SOG. Photo courtesy Twitter


*Tribune News Service*

*Chandigarh, November 17*

In some far-reaching police reforms and initiatives, the Punjab Cabinet on Friday approved the creation of a Special Operation Group (SOG) to check militant threat, with non-fiscal incentives for those personnel who join the new force.

The SOG will contain counter-action force and neutralise militant threats such as fidayeen attack, hostage situations and armed infiltration, according to a spokesperson of the Chief Minister’s Office.

The Cabinet meeting, chaired by Chief Minister Capt Amarinder Singh, discussed the advantages of setting up the SOG, which would help respond effectively, adequately and in the least possible time to neutralise armed aggressors. 

It will also minimise collateral damage in the form of loss of civilian lives and damage to the strategic assets of the country, working in close coordination with other state players like district police, civil authorities, Army, NSG, IB, and Intelligence Wing etc.

Triggered by the Gurdaspur and Pathankot fidayeen attacks, the need to create the SOG was felt by the state government on account of the inadequate training and lack of sophisticated units in the existing police units. The SOG personnel would have world-class training and the highest degree of commitment to tackle armed threats and would function as the state’s premier and specialised response team. 

With Intelligence reports suggesting plans by fidayeen groups to target the security and vital installations/establishment in the state, the SOG will operate to protect Punjab and its people. Non-gazetted officers (NGOs) and officers shall have minimum tenure of five years in the SOG. 

After successful completion of the tenure of five years, NGOs and ORs of Punjab Armed Police and Indian Reserve Battalion/Commando would be posted in district cadres.

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/police-study-pattern-to-join-dots/498893.html

Posted at: Nov 17, 2017, 1:32 AM; last updated: Nov 17, 2017, 1:32 AM (IST)
*Police study pattern to join dots*
Terror modules Claim ISI, KLF targeting vulnerable youths to revive militancy





Jagtar Singh Johal and Hardeep Singh Shera



*Jupinderjit Singh*

*Tribune News Service*

*Chandigarh, November 16*

As many as 47 alleged terrorists, mostly new recruits, belonging to eight terror modules have been arrested in the past seven months in the state. The police claim that Pakistan-based Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) and Khalistan Liberation Force (KLF) were trying to revive terrorism in the state.

As per a police analytical report, all modules had common elements and pattern. Youths, mostly unemployed and belonging to lower middle class were radicalised by offering them handsome compensation and foreign settlement, besides influencing them with emotive stories of the 1984 anti-Sikh riots and police torture on Khalistanis.

All alleged terrorists have been accused of being in contact with Khalistan sympathisers on social media and propagating their ideology.

Each module had a handler based in Canada, UK, France, Italy, Belgium or Germany, who funded the modules and provided logistic support. More than 20 such handlers have been identified so far. But not much action is possible against them on the foreign soil. Pakistan-based Harpreet Singh alias Happy PhD (nicknamed due to his expertise in computers) of the KLF and Lakhbir Singh Rode of the International Sikh Youth Federation were the main conspirators.

The police analysis says the conspiracy to roll out such regular modules and target leaders of different communities started in early 2015 and resulted in six killings and two failed attempts.

The report says the eighth module led by Jagtar Singh Johal of the UK busted last week was the most dangerous. “It remained in action for the longest duration and was the most determined effort of Happy and Rode and the ISI,” said a senior police official.

He said the police failed their designs to revive terrorism and thanked the state residents who did not react adversely to the killings.

Lawyers and some political leaders, however, fear that the large-scale arrests are an indication of police raj where youths were being branded as terrorists for merely expressing their opinion on the social media or following 
Khalistan sympathisers.

“Where is the evidence against them? Is the police probe transparent?” asks Jaspal Singh Manjhpur, a lawyer who is representing Johal, besides other alleged terrorists and Sikh detainees in different jails of the state. “It is no crime to read and share stories of 1984 riots on the social media. It is also no crime to express your dissatisfaction with an organisaiton hurting your religious sentiments.

The weapons were planted on them. Have the police ever booked any RSS leader for giving controversial statements,” he asks. The arrests have stirred emotions in the UK where a campaign for Johal’s release is on.

While the Akali Dal is silent on the issue, the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) has taken up the matter through Kharar MLA and NRI wing incharge Kanwar Sandhu. 

AAP leaders were earlier accused of meeting Khalistan sympathisers during the Assembly elections. Sandhu says: “We are not supporting violence. We are saying the rule of law should be followed. There is no transparency in police functioning. Why are they not making the evidence against Johal or others public? We would have raised similar questions if a non-Sikh innocent person was branded terrorist like this,” he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Court extends police custody of Jimmy Singh for a day. He is being questioned by Ludhiana police in Gosain’s murder case. *

By: Express News Service | Ludhiana | Published:November 18, 2017 2:04 am





Jimmy at a Ludhiana court on Friday. Gurmeet Singh 

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...e-rss-leaders-murder-ravindra-gosain-4942625/

A team of officials from National Investigating Agency (NIA) reached Ludhiana Friday and started probe in the murder case of RSS leader Ravindra Gosain. Soon after its arrival, the 11-member team, led by NIA officer GP Singh, held a meeting with Ludhiana police commissioner R N Dhoke. “The meeting was held to share important information and details of the case,” Dhoke said, without elaborating.

Sources said the team may visit the residence of the slain RSS leader and meet his family on Saturday. Gosain was shot dead outside his residence at Gaganajit Colony of Basti Jodhewal area in Ludhiana on October 17 by two bike-borne assailants. On October 21, Punjab Chief Minister Captain Amarinder Singh announced that the state government had decided to hand over the probe to the NIA. On Thursday, the union home ministry asked the agency to take over the probe.

A few days back, Punjab DGP Suresh Arora claimed to have solved a series of targeted killings in Punjab including that of Gosain with the arrest of five persons, two UK nationals Jimmy Singh and Jagtar Singh alias Jaggi, two alleged hitmen Ramandeep Singh and Hardeep alias Shera, and one jailed gangster Dharmendra Guggni. Police has also claimed involvement of Pakistan’s ISI and pro-Khalistan groups based in UK, Canada and Italy. The motive, as per police, was to disturb communal harmony in Punjab.

The police have claimed that the arrested five planned and executed the murders of RSS leader Jagdish Gosain, Shiv Sena leader Durga Prasad Gupta, Hindu Takht leader Amit Sharma, Dera Sacha Sauda followers Satpal-Ramesh (father-son), church pastor Sultan Masih and RSS leader Ravindra Gosain.

Meanwhile, a local court of Ludhiana Friday extended the police remand Jimmy Singh for one day. He is being questioned by Ludhiana police in Gosain’s murder case. The police Friday claimed in the court that they were yet to extract exact details of funding from foreign nations arranged by Jimmy Singh for the killings. Jimmy has been in the custody of Ludhiana police since November 14.


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: Dec 4, 2017, 2:00 AM; 
last updated: Dec 4, 2017, 2:37 PM (IST)
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/gosain-killing-nia-up-cops-team-fired-upon/507804.html

A joint team of the National Investigation Agency (NIA) and the UP Police today picked up two suspects for the killing of RSS leader Ravinder Gosain in Ludhiana on October 17 while searching for another suspect Malook, wanted in connection with the supply of arms used in the murder. 

During the operation on the intervening night of December 2 and 3, Constable Tajib Khan was injured in the leg while a vehicle was damaged by a mob that tried to obstruct the team and resorted to firing and stone-pelting, an NIA spokesperson said. 

“A large crowd of men and women tried to obstruct the police and the NIA team. The mob also caused roadblocks. In self-defence, the personnel fired into the air,” he said. The two suspects are being questioned even as a search is on for Malook. — TNS 

*************************
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/2-day-remand-for-johal-in-firing-case/507268.html

UK-based NRI Jagtar Singh Johal, facing accusations of funding and indulging in target killings of Hindu leaders in the state, has been arrested in a case of firing on RSS shakha at Kidwai Nagar, Ludhiana, in 2016. Judicial Magistrate Gurpreet Kaur granted Johal two-day police remand in the firing case. 

Two motorcycle-borne masked men had fired shots on the ground, where an RSS assembly was planned in 2016, but there were no casualties as the venue was vacant. A case under Sections 307 (attempt to murder) and 336 (act endangering life or personal safety of others) of the IPC and Sections 25 (firing of guns in contravention of law) 27 (punishment for using arms) 54 (amendments relating to arms and ammunition) and 59 (fee payable on petition for appeal) of the Arms Act was registered against the unidentified attackers. 

Earlier, he was remanded in judicial custody in the Pastor Sultan Masih murder case. Another accused, Anil Kumar, alias Kala, was sent to police custody for a day in the pastor’s murder case.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...pplier-in-punjab-rss-leaders-killing-4969673/

*During investigation, it was revealed that Hardeep had visited Meerut on three occasions to procure weapons to carry out targeted killings of members of the RSS and other organisations, the NIA claimed. *

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published: December 5, 2017 10:45 pm 

The NIA on Tuesday arrested a man for allegedly supplying a gun to the main accused in the killing of an RSS worker in Punjab in October, the agency said. The National Investigation Agency (NIA) last month took over the probe into the killing of Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) worker Ravinder Gosain, reports news agency PTI.

Pahar Singh, 48, a resident of Meerut, was arrested for supplying a country-made weapon to main accused Hardeep Singh alias Shera, it said. During investigation, it was revealed that Hardeep had visited Meerut on three occasions to procure weapons to carry out targeted killings of members of the RSS and other organisations, the NIA claimed.

It said that Hardeep procured a .315 bore country-made weapon from Pahar at his house. This weapon was recovered and seized at the instance of Hardeep subsequent to his arrest by the Punjab Police in November. A case under the Arms Act had earlier been registered against Pahar in Amroha in September.

He will be produced before the Special NIA Court in Mohali tomorrow, the NIA said. Gosain, the ‘Mukhya Shikshak’ of the Mohan shakha of the RSS, was shot dead outside his residence in Ludhiana’s Gagandeep Colony in the morning of October 17 by two unidentified assailants riding a motorbike.


The Punjab police, which was earlier probing the case, arrested two people — Ramandeep Singh and Hardeep — a few days after the incident.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/chargesheet-filed-in-terror-module-case/508262.html

*Tribune News Service*

*Mohali, December 4*

The local police today presented a chargesheet against 11 persons who had formed Khalistan Zindabad group with the intention of indulging in terror activities.

The module, including Harwinder Singh, Mohkam Singh Barnala, Amritpal Kaur, Tarsem Singh, Jarnail Singh, Satnam Singh, Sukhpreet Singh, Parminder Singh, Gaurav Kumar and Ramandeep Singh, had been busted in May.

The police had recovered the letterhead of banned terror group Babbar Khalsa International (BKI) and four weapons from their possession.

The chargesheet was filed under the Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act and the Arms Act. The police said they were keeping tabs on persons based in various countries, including Surinder Singh Babbar (UK), Dilawar Singh (UAE), Kulwant Singh (US), Amandeep Singh, Jarnail Dhillon and Resham Singh Babbar (Germany), Surinder Singh (Portugal), Fateh Singh, Jarnail Singh and Bhinder Singh (South Africa).

The police had claimed that the accused had formed Khalistan Zindabad and were planning to raise a militant outfit, Jatha Veer Khalsa, on the anniversary of Operation Bluestar.

According to the cops, the accused were financed by Khalistan sympathisers based in Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and the UK.

*************

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/johal-funded-killings-say-cops/508263.html

*Ludhiana, December 4*

British citizen Jagtar Singh Johal has confessed to his involvement in funding target killings of Hindu leaders in the state. This was claimed by the local police in a court here today. 

The police claimed that Johal had admitted to have hatched the conspiracy to disturb peace and revive militancy in the state. In this connection, funds were transferred to Jimmy. 

Johal was produced before a local court in connection with a firing incident at RSS Shakha at Kidwai Nagar, Ludhiana in 2016. Judicial Magistrate Gurpreet Kaur extended his police remand for a day. 

Meanwhile, the police arrested Taljit Singh aka Jimmy in this case following revelations by Johal. He was taken on police remand for two days. 

Defence lawyer Jaspal Singh Manjpur opposed the plea of police remand of the accused. — TNS


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...r-s-killing/story-R9IRy7F42UfAlx28fAKBKK.html

*Another suspect in the case, Malook, managed to flee on Sunday when a joint team of the NIA and the Uttar Pradesh police had gone to arrest him from a Ghaziabad village*

HT Correspondent 
Hindustan Times, New Delhi




Vehicle damaged in attack on cops in Ghaziabad on Sunday.(HT File)

The NIA on Tuesday arrested a Meerut resident for allegedly supplying a gun to the main accused in the killing of an RSS worker in Punjab in October, the agency said.

The National Investigation Agency (NIA) last month took over the probe into the killing of Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) worker Ravinder Gosain.

Pahar Singh, 48, was arrested for supplying a country-made weapon to the main accused Hardeep Singh alias Shera, NIA said in a statement. 

Another suspect in the case, Malook, managed to flee on Sunday when a joint team of NIA and the UP police had gone to arrest him from a Ghaziabad village. The villagers opened fire and pelted stones on the raiding party. 

The NIA said their probe has revealed that Hardeep Singh had visited Meerut on three occasions during in the last two years to procure weapons to carry out the targeted killings of members of the RSS and other organisations.

“Around April or May this year, Hardeep Singh procured a .315 bore country made weapon from Pahar Singh at his house. This weapon was recovered and seized at the instance of Hardeep Singh subsequent to his arrest by Punjab police last month,” the NIA statement revealed.

Pahar Singh is also an accused in another case registered under the Arms Act in nearby Amroha district three months back. He will be produced before the Special NIA Court in Mohali on Wednesday.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/three-drug-peddlers-get-14-year-jail/509333.html

*Fazilka, December 6 *

Additional District and Sessions Judge Lachhman Singh awarded 14 years of imprisonment to each of the three drug peddlers, including a woman, today in a four-year-old drug smuggling case. 

Lachhman Singh has awarded 14-year sentence and Rs 1.25 lakh fine to each of the convict, namely Jasbir Singh, Surinder Kumar and Ramandeep Kaur. In case the convict is not able to pay the fine he/she will have to undergo imprisonment of another one year. 

The Abohar police had arrested the drug peddlers carrying 4-kg intoxicant powder containing “dephenoxylate hydrochloride” salt on the Killianwali bypass, near Abohar, on November 15, 2013. 

However, the fourth accused Gurtej Singh, husband of convict Ramandeep Kaur, who had managed to flee while taking advantage of darkness, has been let go by the court by giving the benefit of doubt as the police could not prove his identity.

**************

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...ts-after-spy-s-arrest-heroin-haul/509882.html

*Gurdaspur, December 7*

Two major incidents near the international border, one pertaining to espionage and the other recovery of 55-kg high-grade heroin, in the district have alarm bells ringing for the BSF and the state police.

BSF Punjab Frontier IG Mukul Goel, while addressing a press conference, claimed: “The seizure was the biggest ever in the history of the Punjab Frontier.” DIG Rajesh Sharma and other top officers of the BSF, too, were present.

The drug and two .32 bore revolvers were seized late last night near the fencing in Rosse border outpost (BoP) in Kalanaur area. DSP (Special branch) Gurbans Singh Bains confirmed that 55 packets, each containing 1 kg of heroin, were seized after the BSF thwarted an intrusion bid by two persons from across the border.

The BSF engaged the intruders, but they quickly retreated leaving behind the contraband wrapped in bags. A plastic pipe was also recovered from the spot which signifies that the intruders were trying to smuggle in the packets through the electric fence.

Officers maintained silence on the identity of the persons for whom the drug consignment was meant. Bains said investigations were still on. 

“More details will be released once everything becomes clear after the investigations,” he said. Sources said two persons had been sighted across the fence inside the Indian territory and joint efforts by the BSF and the police were on to nab them.

Meanwhile, Batala SSP Opinderjit Singh Ghuman said the police had nabbed a spy, Gurmukh Singh alias Guri, for allegedly passing on inputs pertaining to the movement of Army vehicles to the ISI. “Gurmukh Singh of Chaamka village under Mattewal police station of Amritsar district had visited Pakistan in 2009 and 2012 as part of a Sikh pilgrimage. There he developed contacts with ISI agents. He had been passing on sensitive information for the last eight years. We are yet to ascertain what damage his information might have done to the Army,” the SSP said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/nia-takes-over-six-cases-with-khalistan-link/512930.html
*Tribune News Service*

*New Delhi, December 13*

The National Investigation Agency (NIA) today took over six cases in Punjab related to terror groups allegedly having links with the Khalistani movement. Four of the cases are registered in Ludhiana and two in Khanna. 

The NIA, in a statement, said its teams have already reached Ludhiana and Khanna to take over the investigation. So far, the Punjab Police were handling the cases.

One of the cases pertains to firing at an RSS “shakha” in Kidwai Nagar, Ludhiana, by two motorcycle-borne youths on January 18, 2016. Another case relates to the murder attempt of Punjab Shiv Sena youth wing president Amit Arora in Ludhiana on February 3, 2016. Arora, a hosiery unit owner, was at Basti Jodhewal Chowk in his car waiting for someone when the two motorcycle-borne men fired at him and fled. He was rushed to a local hospital and survived the attack. 

Another case relates to the killing of Shiv Sena leader Durga Dass Gupta in Khanna on April 23, 2016. 

The NIA has also taken over cases of killings of Amit Sharma, publicity manager of Sri Hindu Takht, and two followers of Sirsa-based Dera Sacha Sauda. Amit was killed in Ludhiana this January, while the dera followers were killed the next month. The Central agency will also investigate the killing of the pastor of a local church, Sultan Masih, who was shot dead by two assailants in Ludhiana in July this year.

Earlier, in view of the possible national and international ramifications of the conspiracy behind targeted killings, the Punjab Government had decided to hand over the investigation of seven cases to the NIA. 

The government has maintained that the modus operandi in all cases was the same. 

The decision to transfer the cases was taken after an NIA team, led by its Director YC Modi, held discussions with officials of the Punjab Police earlier this month.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/nia-procures-3-day-remand-of-accused/515538.html

*Tribune News Service*

*Mohali, December 18*

The National Investigating Agency (NIA) today procured three-day police remand of Ramandeep, alias Canadian, alias Bagga, and Hardeep Singh, alias Shera, alias Pehalwan, in a case of murder of Satpal Sharma and his son Ramesh at Khanna in February this year. Both the miscreants, who are also accused in the RSS leader Ravinder Gosain murder case, were produced in a special court under tight security here today. 

The NIA’s public prosecutor said the three-day police remand of the two accused was procured on a plea of recovery of the weapons used in the murder of the father-son duo, who were followers of Dera Sacha Sauda. He added that the accused had already confessed to their crime. 

Satpal Sharma and Ramesh Sharma were shot dead at the dera canteen in Jaghera village of Khanna on February 25 this year and an FIR was registered at the Malaudh police station in this regard.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...rrested-from-igi-airport-in-delhi/516237.html
*Gagan K Teja
Tribune News Service
Patiala, December 20*

The Patiala police have arrested Inderjit Singh Sandhu, a close accomplice of notorious gangsters Vicky Gounder, Prema Lohoria and Neeta Deol from Indira Gandhi International Airport, New Delhi. He was one of the masterminds in the Nabha jailbreak case and was instrumental in providing logistics, managing finances and providing hideouts to these gangsters.

The accused was travelling from Jordan to New Delhi on a fake passport. He is involved in a number of crimes registered across Punjab. A lookout corner notice had been issued by the Patiala police against the accused. The accused has been sent to three-day police custody and his custodial interrogation is likely to throw significant light on the jailbreak case.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Vicky Gounder was arrested in December 2015 as the prime suspect in the murder of a gangster Sukha Kahlwan. He was moved to Nabha jail after a clash with a rival gang in Ropar jail. *

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...iate-shot-dead-in-encounter-by-punjab-police/

Punjab’s most wanted gangster Vicky Gounder, 28, and his associate Prema Lahoria were shot dead by Punjab Police in an encounter on Friday, IG Bathinda Mukhwinder Singh Chhina said. Vicky Gounder was one of the six prisoners who had escaped from maximum-security Nabha Jail in 2016.

Chief of Organised Control Crime Unit (OCCU) Inspector General Nilabh Kishore said Gounder was hiding in a house in Pakki village near Hindu Mal Kot in Ganganagar district in Rajasthan on Rajasthan-Punjab border. He added that both were shot dead at around 6 pm. The site of the encounter was about 50 km from Gounder’s village Sarawan Bodla in Lambi constituency of Muktsar district. Also Read: In wanted gangster’s village, regret over sportsman he could have been

Meanwhile, it has emerged that a third person was with Gounder and Lahoria. OCCU AIG Gurmeet Chauhan, who led the police party, said the third person was injured in the encounter, and his identity is yet to be identified.

IG Kishore said there was exchange of fire in which a sub-inspector and an assistant sub-inspector sustained injuries. The circumstances in which the gangsters were killed are unclear.

Gounder was arrested in December 2015 as the prime suspect in the murder of a gangster Sukha Kahlwan. He was moved to Nabha jail after a clash with a rival gang in Ropar jail. Four of the six who escaped with him from jail and at least 26 others, both inside and outside the jail, who helped the six escape had been arrested. But Gounder continued to evade arrest.

Kashmir Singh, the other prisoner who had escaped with Gounder, is still at large.

Vicky Gounder had highway robbery cases in Punjab and several cases in Haryana and Rajasthan as well. However, he was once a star child of his village for winning three gold and two silver medals in discuss throw at national level. He had joined Speed Fund academy in Jalandhar for further training and studies. But he had started involving himself in petty fights, after which he left the academy and engaged in various criminal activities.

**********
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/police-on-lookout-for-spy-s-isi-handler/534293.html
Posted at: Jan 26, 2018, 1:38 AM; 
last updated: Jan 26, 2018, 1:38 AM (IST)
*Police on lookout for spy’s ISI handler*




Gian Singh
*Ravi Dhaliwal *

*Tribune News Service
Batala, January 25 *

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/police-on-lookout-for-spy-s-isi-handler/534293.html

The spy nabbed by the Batala police yesterday has told his interrogators that he was tasked with penetrating Army and BSF ranks in Jammu and along the International Border in the Dera Baba Nanak area, it is learnt. 

Surinder Pal Singh Parmar, IG (Border), said the Pakistani handler of Gian Singh alias Gianbir Singh Deol was an ISI operative who was controlling his activities from Indian soil. The police have launched a manhunt for the handler. 

The spy was arrested following inputs provided by the Jammu and Kashmir-based Military Intelligence Unit. 

A case has been registered against Gian under various Section 120-B (conspiracy) of the IPC and the Official Secrets Act. 

Sources said Gian had been shifted under heavy security to the Joint Interrogation Centre, Amritsar.

 Batala SSP Opinderjit Singh Ghuman claimed that Gian was also told to get in touch with pro-Khalistan elements in an attempt to “disturb peace” in the area.

The SSP said the spy used to get money and weapons from his handler in exchange for providing information. 

“Gian was introduced to the ISI operative by Shamsher Singh, alias Shera, a resident of Jogi Cheema village under Kahnuwan police station,” said Ghuman.


----------



## Trango Towers

Is This a script foe a Bollywood movie


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: Jan 31, 2018, 1:36 AM;
last updated: Jan 31, 2018, 1:36 AM (IST)
*‘Fearing encounter’, gangster surrenders in Sangrur court*
Wanted in 12 criminal cases, Ravi Deol accuses cops of frame-up








*Tribune News Service
Sangrur, January 30*
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...gster-surrenders-in-sangrur-court/536377.html

Gangster Ravicharn Singh Deol (34) alias Ravi Deol, wanted in 12 cases, surrendered in a local court today as he reportedly feared being killed in a fake encounter. The court sent him to police remand till February 3 in an attempt-to-murder case. 

In April 2013, the Fatehgarh Sahib police had booked Deol under the NDPS Act after allegedly seizing 5 kg of ‘ice’ (methamphetamine), a party drug, and 90 kg of pseudoephedrine, a performance-enhancing substance used by sportspersons, from his Sangrur house.

Ashwani Chaudhary and Raj Kumar Goyal, the counsels for Deol, said: “He faces 12 cases — eight are registered in Sangrur and two each in Patiala and Fatehgarh Sahib. The co-accused in eight cases registered in Sangrur have been absolved of charges. We have enough evidence to prove that he has been framed in all 12 cases.”

All intelligence agencies were caught napping when Deol filed eight applications in the court of Judicial Magistrate First Class Jagbir Singh Mehndiratta to surrender in all eight cases registered in Sangrur. The court directed the police to take him into custody.

“In his application, Deol has alleged that fearing more false cases, he fled Sangrur in 2008 and after that he never came to Sangrur and or Punjab. The police registered a false drug case against him in 2013. 

Today, he surrendered before the court as he fears that he maybe killed in a fake encounter,” the counsels said. “The police will find out all those who helped him,” SSP Mandeep Sidhu said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...anjit-singh-arrested-in-hong-kong/548495.html

*Aman Sood
Tribune News Service*
*Patiala, February 23 *

A notorious gangster and key plotter of the 2016 Nabha jailbreak has been arrested in Hong Kong, a special police team said on Friday.

Gangster Ramanjit Singh alias Romi, who faces several criminal charges, was arrested in a robbery case by Hong Kong Police. 

Interpol had issued Red Notice against Singh on Patiala Police's application after he disappeared in 2016.

Singh was previously arrested in 2016, and later released on bail, but he jumped bail and escaped to Hong Kong. He kept in touch with gangster Gurpreet Singh Sekhon, a key plotter and one of the six people to escape Nabha prison in November 2016.

Singh is believed to have provided financial assistance to the escapees for their jailbreak.

Sekhon and some of his associates were arrested in February 2017.

“Romi was arrested and sent to jail in 2016, but he managed bail and got in touch with one of the three senior cops probing his case. One of them allegedly struck a deal with him and returned his passports”, said an officer. His name also appeared in connection with investigations into a recent encounter of gangster Harjinder Singh alias Vicky Gounder, also one of the six people who escaped the prison in November 2016.

Gounder, who faced several serious charges such as murder, extortion, prison break and drug smuggling, was being investigated for his possible links to militant organisation and even Pakistan’s Inter Services Intelligence (ISI), and recently received an automatic assault rifle from Pakistan through Singh.

Interestingly, police were believed to be aware of Singh’s plans to help some accomplice escape prison. 

Singh also faces charges of theft and forgery after police found him in possession of a stolen car in Nabha in 2016. He was also charged with cheating after he was found in possession of several Chinese credit cards. 

Gounder and Prema Lahoria, who was also killed in the shootout, were in touch with Singh, who was providing them logistic and financial support in India.

Singh is also being investigated for his suspected involvement in the killings of religious leaders in the state. His link with the Pakistan’s ISI is also being investigated, as is suspicions that he was acting as a linkman between militant organisations and gangsters in Punjab. 

Singh is suspected to have come in touch with Jagtar Singh Johal alias Jaggi, a UK national belonging to a militant organisation believed to be behind the murders of Hindu religious leaders—among them Punjab RSS vice-president Jagdish Gagneja, who was killed in August 2016. Police are currently investigating the possible nexus between the Khalistan Liberation Front and ISI in the killings. 

Police want to investigate Singh’s links to well-connected people, among them policemen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Punjab Police have arrested gangster Tirath Singh, a close aide of slain gangster Vicky Gounder as well as his associate Prema Lahoria.

While both Gounder and Lahoria had been killed in an encounter near the Punjab-Rajasthan border on January 26 this year, following their deaths, a slew of arrests of their aides are being made by the police.

IG, Jalandhar Zone, Arpit Shukla said, “Tirath Singh is an A-category hardcore gangster, who has been a proclaimed offender for the past six years and has been on the run from the police. He was arrested by the Khanna police on the intervening night of March 2 and 3 at a naka near the T-point, Bodli, on the Chandigarh-Ludhiana highway.”

The IG said Tirath Singh was the third dreaded gangster in the hierarchy after Vicky Gounder and Lahoria and was carrying a reward of Rs 2 lakh.

An FIR under Section 25 of the Arms Act has been lodged against him at the Samrala police station. A .30 bore revolver along with six used cartridges were recovered from Tirath Singh. The police said it was on the lookout of six to seven A-category gangsters, to arrest whom a special operation was being undertaken.

The police said the accused revealed during investigation that he was involved in the killing of gangster Sukha Kahlwan and in the attack on Lakha Sidhana – whom he attacked with the help of Vicky Gounder, Gurpreet Singh Sekhon, Jodha and Seera Sidhana – in November 2013.

He also facilitated the escape of gangster Paminder Pinda from the Nabha hospital, was involved in extortion cases and in robbery of cars from Punjab, Haryana and Rajasthan.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.hindustantimes.com/punj...njab-police/story-Mp2d6BTLPtscHxfC7wTJsO.html

The Punjab Police’s Counter-Intelligence wing on Thursday said that it has arrested a youth from Mohali who allegedly learned making IEDs with ‘do it yourself’ kits, after Pakistan’s ISI contacted him over Facebook.

According to a police spokesperson, preliminary interrogation has revealed that he was acting at the behest of his ISI handlers, who had tasked him with carrying out blasts in Punjab with explosives made from locally available chemicals, and devices bought from e-commerce websites.

The accused, Inderjit Singh alias Rinku, was an engineering graduate and has also done MBA. He was currently working with a private company in Faridabad.

“Singh, a resident of Faridabad, was nabbed on Wednesday from SAS Nagar (Mohali), and explosive materials, including chemicals and advanced electronic remote control devices, were seized from his car bearing Haryana registration number,” the spokesperson said.

“By nabbing the radicalised youth, trained in making Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) with the help of Pakistan’s ISI, the counter-intelligence wing of the Punjab Police has averted a major lone wolf attack in the state,” he said.

During interrogation, Inderjit revealed that he was contacted by ISI officers over Facebook about two years ago and since then he had been interacting with them and learning to make explosives with ‘Do It Yourself’ kits, the police spokesperson said.

“Investigations indicate that Pakistani intelligence officers had chosen him because of his posts and profile on social media, and they went on to radicalise him,” he said.

The spokesperson said the Pakistani intelligence officers who contacted Inderjit were also coordinating with the terror module that was busted by the state police’s counter-intelligence wing on May 29 last year.

“The mastermind of that terror module, Harbarinder Singh, a resident of Mohali, was also in contact with Inderjit Singh over Facebook. After Harbarinder Singh’s arrest, Inderjit was operating as a lone wolf,” he said, adding Inderjit was highly radicalised and motivated to carry out terrorist activities.

“The explosive materials recovered from his possession included Digital Remote Control (multifunctional type), light remote control and various other materials including chemicals. The explosive material and the accessories were found concealed in his vehicle, which he had used for travelling from Faridabad to SAS Nagar,” he said.

His arrest came close on the heels of the counter-intelligence wing arresting four youths from Shaheed Bhagat Singh Nagar district on Monday, who were allegedly trained by the Pakistani intelligence agency and were planning to highlight the Khalistan issue during IPL matches to be held in Mohali.

A case has been registered against Inderjit Singh under the provisions of the Prevention of Unlawful Activities Act and the Explosive Substances Act, the spokesperson said, adding further investigation is underway.


----------



## Trango Towers

Hindustani78 said:


> https://www.hindustantimes.com/punj...njab-police/story-Mp2d6BTLPtscHxfC7wTJsO.html
> 
> The Punjab Police’s Counter-Intelligence wing on Thursday said that it has arrested a youth from Mohali who allegedly learned making IEDs with ‘do it yourself’ kits, after Pakistan’s ISI contacted him over Facebook.
> 
> According to a police spokesperson, preliminary interrogation has revealed that he was acting at the behest of his ISI handlers, who had tasked him with carrying out blasts in Punjab with explosives made from locally available chemicals, and devices bought from e-commerce websites.
> 
> The accused, Inderjit Singh alias Rinku, was an engineering graduate and has also done MBA. He was currently working with a private company in Faridabad.
> 
> “Singh, a resident of Faridabad, was nabbed on Wednesday from SAS Nagar (Mohali), and explosive materials, including chemicals and advanced electronic remote control devices, were seized from his car bearing Haryana registration number,” the spokesperson said.
> 
> “By nabbing the radicalised youth, trained in making Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) with the help of Pakistan’s ISI, the counter-intelligence wing of the Punjab Police has averted a major lone wolf attack in the state,” he said.
> 
> During interrogation, Inderjit revealed that he was contacted by ISI officers over Facebook about two years ago and since then he had been interacting with them and learning to make explosives with ‘Do It Yourself’ kits, the police spokesperson said.
> 
> “Investigations indicate that Pakistani intelligence officers had chosen him because of his posts and profile on social media, and they went on to radicalise him,” he said.
> 
> The spokesperson said the Pakistani intelligence officers who contacted Inderjit were also coordinating with the terror module that was busted by the state police’s counter-intelligence wing on May 29 last year.
> 
> “The mastermind of that terror module, Harbarinder Singh, a resident of Mohali, was also in contact with Inderjit Singh over Facebook. After Harbarinder Singh’s arrest, Inderjit was operating as a lone wolf,” he said, adding Inderjit was highly radicalised and motivated to carry out terrorist activities.
> 
> “The explosive materials recovered from his possession included Digital Remote Control (multifunctional type), light remote control and various other materials including chemicals. The explosive material and the accessories were found concealed in his vehicle, which he had used for travelling from Faridabad to SAS Nagar,” he said.
> 
> His arrest came close on the heels of the counter-intelligence wing arresting four youths from Shaheed Bhagat Singh Nagar district on Monday, who were allegedly trained by the Pakistani intelligence agency and were planning to highlight the Khalistan issue during IPL matches to be held in Mohali.
> 
> A case has been registered against Inderjit Singh under the provisions of the Prevention of Unlawful Activities Act and the Explosive Substances Act, the spokesperson said, adding further investigation is underway.


Yes the ISI contact Indians and the conversation is like this....

Hey stupid Indian.. ..I am an ISI officer. Want to learn to make IED's ?
.....
.....
.....
I mean who writes this shit


----------



## Hindustani78

snow lake said:


> Yes the ISI contact Indians and the conversation is like this....
> 
> Hey stupid Indian.. ..I am an ISI officer. Want to learn to make IED's ?
> .....
> .....
> .....
> I mean who writes this shit



Seems its more to target Military bases aboard which belongs to Indian Military, US Military, Turkish Military, Ukrainian military and GCC military but from which satellites this ToT is being given, Chinese or Russian Satellites ?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...e-klf-chief/article23509959.ece?homepage=true

* For attempting to fire at cops *

Khalistani Liberation Force chief Harminder Singh Mintoo, who escaped the Nabha jail in *Punjab *in 2016, has been awarded three-month imprisonment by a Delhi court for assaulting public servants and attempting to fire at police officers to prevent his rearrest.

Additional Sessions Judge Sidharth Sharma sent him to jail for three months, a term he has already undergone, after Mintoo pleaded guilty and sought leniency from the court.

He has been behind bars since November 2016.

The 51-year-old Mintoo had fled the Punjab jail with five other inmates on November 28, 2016 but was nabbed from the Nizamuddin Railway Station here a day later.

The prosecution said when Mintoo found himself surrounded by the police, he took out a pistol and tried to fire at them but was apprehended.

After completion of investigation, a charge sheet was filed against under Sections 186 (obstructing public servant in discharge of public functions) and 353 (assault or criminal force to deter public servant from discharge of his duty) of the IPC and under the provisions of the Arms Act.

Mintoo had moved an application pleading guilty of the offences and sought leniency from the court, contending he remained in custody for the last 15 months and was a heart patient.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
19-April, 2018 16:07 IST
*Punjab CM calls on Union Home Minister *

The Chief Minister of Punjab, Captain Amarinder Singh called on the Union Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh here today. The Chief Minister apprised the Union Home Minister about the general law and order situation in the State including issues related to attempts to create disturbances in the State through targeted killings. A number of such killings have taken place over the last one and half years.

The Punjab Chief Minister expressed concern, over these attempts, which was shared by the Union Home Minister. Shri Rajnath Singh assured all possible Central Assistance, as requested by the State Government. Captain Amarinder Singh appreciated support being provided by the Central Agencies in investigating these cases. The NIA is carrying out probes into these killings, suspected to be carried out through a criminal conspiracy to disturb communal harmony in the State.

The Chief Minister and the Union Home Minister further discussed steps to tackle the situation in a coordinated manner. Union Home Secretary Shri Rajiv Gauba and Senior Officers from MHA and the Punjab State Government were present.

******


----------



## El Sidd

hahaha i think most of them are in London protesting the occupational forces of India


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief Minister of Punjab, Captain Amarinder Singh calling on the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, in New Delhi on April 19, 2018.




A delegation led by the Chief Minister of Punjab, Captain Amarinder Singh calling on the Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh, in New Delhi on April 19, 2018. The Union Home Secretary, Shri Rajiv Gauba and Senior Officers of MHA and State Government are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The NIA headquarters in New Delhi. File | Photo Credit:  V. Sudershan 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ena-leaders/article23944252.ece?homepage=true

Two charge sheets have been filed against 15 people in connection with the killing of Shiv Sena’s Punjab-based leaders Satpal Sharma and Durga Prasad Gupta by operatives of the terror group Khalistan Liberation Force (KLF), the National *Investigation *Agency (NIA) said on Sunday.

The chargesheets were filed in a special court in Mohali on Saturday under various sections of the Indian Penal Code, the Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act and the Arms Act, the agency said.

Sharma and his son Kumar, who were followers of the Dera Sacha Sauda, were killed on February 25 last year at the ‘Naam Charcha Ghar’ in Jageda area in Ludhiana, while Gupta was shot dead on April 23, 2016 in Khanna, also in Ludhiana.

The NIA said that during investigation, it was found that killings of Sharma, his son and Gupta were part of a trans-national conspiracy hatched by the senior leadership of the KLF.

“Eight incidents of killings or attempted killings were executed as part of this conspiracy between January, 2016 and October, 2017 in *Punjab,*” the agency said, adding that a chargesheet was filed in this connection earlier this month.

“The objective of the conspiracy was to destabilise the law and order situation in Punjab and to revive the fledgling terrorism in the State,” the NIA said.

*Global conspiracy*

The conspiracy had its foot-prints in several countries including Pakistan, the U.K., Australia, France, Italy and the UAE, the NIA said.

“As part of the conspiracy, large amounts of funds were supplied through Italy, Australia and the U.K. to the perpetrators of the killings, Hardeep Singh and Ramandeep Singh. 

“These funds were used by them to purchase weapons for executing the killings and other logistics,” it said. The conspiracy included recruitment and training of Hardeep Singh and Ramandeep Singh in Italy, the agency said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/-bomb-found-in-pathankot/592852.html
*Tribune News Service
Pathankot, May 21*

A “bomb” was found near the cantonment area on Monday evening. The police cordoned off Jandwal village, near here.

SSP Vivek Sheel Soni said the Army had been informed and a team was on its way to Jandwal village. The SSP, however, claimed that the bomb was actually a rusted shell. “We are not in a position to take risk after the January 2, 2016, Pathankot Air Force Station attack. Security in and around Bamial has been tightened,” he said.


----------



## Armchair

Much awaited. Let the games begin.


----------



## Hindustani78

Photo for representation only.

https://www.tribuneindia.com/news/p...-in-punjab-arms-ammunition-seized/639025.html
*Nawanshahr, August 18*

Police on Saturday claimed to have arrested a gangster and one of his accomplices within hours of robbing a motorcycle from a youth and cash from an employee of a liquor shop.

SP (Investigation) Balraj Singh said last evening police were informed that three youths had robbed one Rohit Kumar of his motorcycle at gunpoint near Bakhlor village.

Later they were also informed that some robbers had looted Rs 27,000 cash from an employee of a liquor shop in Chahal Khurd.

Late into the night, when a police team signalled three motorbike-borne youth to stop near Chakdana, they tried to speed away, he said.

Following a chase, during which the three fired on the police, two of the accused were arrested and the third managed to flee, the police officer said, adding two pistols, 10 cartridges, Rs 27,000 in cash and the motorcycle were seized from them.

The accused were identified as Harpinderjit Singh, a resident of Jindowal, and Manjit Singh, a resident of Krishna Nagar in Banga, he said.

Their third accomplice who managed to flee in the cover of darkness has been identified as Gaurav, the SP said.

As many as 12 cases of murder, attempt to murder, drugs smuggling and loot are registered against Harpinderjit Singh in different police stations. Efforts are on to nab the third accused, he said. — PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
04-October, 2018 17:02 IST
*Exemption in cutoff date in connection with the disbursement made by the Punjab Govt. under Rehabilitation package to the migrant families in Punjab *

The Union Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh today approved the proposal for one-time extension of the stipulated cut-off date from 8/11/2016 to 4/8/2017 for disbursement of Rs. 2.08 Cr. by the Punjab Govt. to the migrant families in the State of Punjab following anti-Sikh riots in 1984.

One of the recommendations of the Justice G.P. Mathur Committee, which was constituted to look into the grievances related to 1984 riots, was to provide Rehabilitation package to the migrant families in the State of Punjab. The Committee report stated that there were 1,020 cases (72 cases verified and recommended for payment while 948 cases were still pending for verification) in which Rehabilitation Grant could not be paid as the scheme has been closed.

The Committee recommended that the scheme for payment of Rs. 2 lakh as grant under the 2006 Rehabilitation package would be reopened for a certain period and the State Govt. of Punjab may be asked to complete the process of verification within a fixed period.

Accordingly, with the approval of competent Authority, vide MHA's letter dated 9/5/2016, the State Govt. of Punjab was requested to verify the pending cases within the 3 months from the date of issue of the letter and make disbursement of the amount from their own budget within stipulated time period but not later than 8/11/2016 and seek the reimbursement from MHA.

After a long follow up, the Govt. of Punjab, vide their letter dated 31/7/2018 provided the complete details of 104 beneficiaries, along with date of disbursement, in respect of whom total disbursement of Rs. 2.08 Cr. was made (104 x Rs. 2.00 lakh).

However with the approval of one time exemption of the cut-off date by the Union Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh, the amount of Rs. 2.08 Cr will now be reimbursed to Govt. of Punjab.



******


----------

